# Reputation Calculation Changes



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2016)

To slow rep inflation, the formulas that have determined the amount of reputation each repping gives have been changed.

Rep-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 12k rep
Post-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 25 post:
Join-to-Repower: 1 reppower per 1 day

These numbers are calibrated so that the maximum power that one can gain from any of the categories is the same as the maximum one can gain from any of the others. The Join Date factor will be left constant, while the other two factors (mostly Rep-to-Reppower) will be adjusted every few months to keep on par with the Join factor.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2016)

IT               BEGINS


----------



## Lmao (Jan 30, 2016)

So the update isn't happening anytime soon huh


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2016)

Lmao said:


> So the update isn't happening anytime soon huh







> Rep-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 12k rep
> Post-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 25 post:
> Join-to-Repower: 1 reppower per 1 day


I'm glad I diversified my bonds


----------



## Krory (Jan 30, 2016)

mfw I tried to tell people everyone in the staff knew the update is flat-out not happening and I was just silenced instead


----------



## Cord (Jan 30, 2016)

My rep power dropped from 10K+ to 2K+


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2016)

Rey said:


> mfw I tried to tell people everyone in the staff knew the update is flat-out not happening and I was just silenced instead



But we don't know that it's "not" happening
We just don't know "when" it's happening and have stopped expecting it after over half a year


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 30, 2016)

Zaru joined in March 2016, how strong is his Rep Power?


----------



## Lmao (Jan 30, 2016)

all these changes to rep just when he was close to hitting the 50mil mark

feelsbadman


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2016)

Noe said:


> My rep power dropped from 10K+ to 2K+



i think i dropped from 1.1 mill to 901k


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jan 30, 2016)

Linkdarkside said:


> i think i dropped from 1.1 mill to 901k


----------



## Raidoton (Jan 30, 2016)

I dropped from Idontknow to Idontgiveashit


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2016)

so can someone explain to me what this actually means: 

Rep-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 12k rep
Post-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 25 post:
Join-to-Repower: 1 reppower per 1 day


----------



## Disquiet (Jan 30, 2016)

Is rep really important enough to warrant changing the system?

I know the purpose is to "slow rep inflation", but who cares?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2016)

pretending that something isn't important doesn't change that a lot of people care about it.


----------



## Saru (Jan 30, 2016)

翁宇智波 said:


> so can someone explain to me what this actually means:
> 
> Rep-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 12k rep
> Post-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 25 post:
> Join-to-Repower: 1 reppower per 1 day




"1 reppower" = 1 point added to how many reputation points you give someone when you rep them.

"per 12k rep" = per 12,000 reputation points you have.

"per 25 post" = per 25 posts you make.

"per 1 day" = the rate at which all users passively gain reppower.


----------



## mali (Jan 30, 2016)

wouldnt it have been better to do a reset alongside this becuase it seems pretty redundant by its self.


----------



## Lmao (Jan 30, 2016)

翁宇智波 said:


> so can someone explain to me what this actually means:
> 
> Rep-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 12k rep
> Post-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 25 post:
> Join-to-Repower: 1 reppower per 1 day


What is so unclear here that you need an explanation?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2016)

Cool        .


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2016)

because I wanted to understand it. and nobody should do a reset.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2016)

Xeogran said:


> Zaru joined in March 2016, how strong is his Rep Power?


6282


----------



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2016)

The formulas were made so that Kira's post-to-reppower = Zaru's rep-to-reppower = Tazmo's Join Date-to-reppower give or take.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2016)

Mfw still #1 in pseudolegit internet numbers


----------



## Lmao (Jan 30, 2016)

Reznor said:


> The formulas were made so that Kira's post-to-reppower = Zaru's rep-to-reppower = Tazmo's Join Date-to-reppower give or take.


I thought the posts/joindate change was made to promote more activity and here I was looking for a suitable reaction image but it all makes sense now


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 30, 2016)

I guess I'll be requesting mah post count be restored in 5 months time


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 30, 2016)

Reznor said:


> To slow rep inflation


>implying this matters 
>implying this has any positive effects whatsoever
>implying it isn't already fucked up


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 30, 2016)

so was this just implemented to keep zaru on top forever after the recent scare? 

reset the entire system fggts


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 30, 2016)

also give me my rep back


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> so was this just implemented to keep zaru on top forever after the recent scare?
> 
> reset the entire system fggts



I'm in the "reset everything" camp
But the "the overall reaction would be way too negative" camp is much bigger and has been since 2006


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 30, 2016)

I think resetting would be very fun.


----------



## corsair (Jan 30, 2016)

Zaru still on top? The more things change, the more they stay the same


----------



## sworder (Jan 30, 2016)

I guess being 06 pays off after all this time

ty based god


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 30, 2016)

2.4k rep, guess I should go request my 2 years back I won from M.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I'm in the "reset everything" camp
> But the "the overall reaction would be way too negative" camp is much bigger and has been since 2006



quality over quantity. i'm also in the reset everything camp.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 30, 2016)

it worked wonders for jjba


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 30, 2016)

Why can't they compromise and just shimmy the decimal point over 2 spots


----------



## lacey (Jan 30, 2016)

I think a reset would have been a better idea


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2016)

The day I become sadmin is the day I'll accidently reset rep.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 30, 2016)

If we actually get an involved sadmin, rep is going to be the last thing we care about.


----------



## Fang (Jan 30, 2016)

Chatterbox subhumans did this


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2016)

Dream said:


> The day I become sadmin is the day I'll accidently reset rep.


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2016)

resetting would be awesome just to see the reactions 



so with the new repcount system we'll get even more segregated between rep-economic classes, it'd be harder to get to 1%-ers 



edit: tfw my reppower is actually higher now than before  
so reppower=the number from one max category, not the sum of the categories, right?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 30, 2016)

Robin said:


> resetting would be awesome just to see the reactions
> 
> 
> 
> so with the new repcount system we'll get even more segregated between rep-economic classes, it'd be harder to get to 1%-ers



Not really, everyone has decentish rep power, what this does do is nuke rep circles effectiveness as not even Zaru can increase your rep power by a single point.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2016)

i don't even know if my rep power increased or decreased
too much effort to find out
rip


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2016)

oh I see, so it'd be harder for newbs to get to 1%-ers 


scerpers, I could sorta judge by how many rep ranks I could upgrade a newb with my rep


----------



## Impact (Jan 30, 2016)

Sasuke said:


> also give me my rep back



Not happening


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2016)

Robin said:


> scerpers, I could sorta judge by how many rep ranks I could upgrade a newb with my rep



2
MUCH
EFFORT


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2016)

Could someone tell me what my rep power?


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2016)

around tree fiddy


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2016)

scerpers said:


> pretending that something isn't important doesn't change that a lot of people care about it.



Well see the thing is it ISN'T important

You're right people will still care, I won't dispute that.  Rather they care about something that isn't actually important

A very important distinction to make


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 30, 2016)

well, thats all.


----------



## Gino (Jan 30, 2016)

..............okay


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 30, 2016)

Tax dollars hard at work


----------



## scerpers (Jan 30, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Well see the thing is it ISN'T important
> 
> You're right people will still care, I won't dispute that.  Rather they care about something that isn't actually important
> 
> A very important distinction to make



importance is subjective 
now go back to your converge CDs


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2016)

Honestly not sure what to think.

But I will say that I looked for Raiden reaction photos.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 30, 2016)

dude rep lmao


----------



## Marik Swift (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh look, the old folks are discussing again about shit we young uns' couldn't give a shit about.

Stay old my friends.​


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2016)

what was and is my reppower?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

Jαmes said:


> what was and is my reppower?



previously: old meta high tier

currently: new meta high tier

ur in the class of ppl that get rekt by this change because the majority of ur rep power comes from the rep u have in the bank rather than ur posts or join date. 

however u still have an 07 join date so u should still be pretty high any way cause they buffed join date a lot this patch

So basically ur actual factual rep power has taken a hit, but your relative position in the pack is probs fine


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 31, 2016)

What on earth is rep power?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 31, 2016)

Nighty said:


> previously: old meta high tier
> 
> currently: new meta high tier
> 
> ...



ok cool.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2016)

Jαmes said:


> ok cool.



Relative to the top, your power actually increased


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Relative to the top, your power actually increased


----------



## David (Jan 31, 2016)

tfw I pressed f5 or something and lost a post I was about to complete

basically join date means much more now and rep total means less when it comes to how much you rep others for

a person with zero posts (or whatever the minimum req is to rep others) who joined NF in January 2005 has nearly 4k rep power, so that doesn't make sense at all

but tbh rep was previously completely meaningless as well because of the whole rep circle thing
I don't know which is less inaccurate, hopefully this I guess
then again I admit being apathetic towards the whole thing
it should be fun to browse through people's reactions whenever I get to it

also this means that my rep power got increased nearly 3x I think


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 31, 2016)

I think my rep power went up lul


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 31, 2016)

my actual rep went up by like 15k i think


not sure about rep power, but probably not bad either given all that triple-quad posting i do all the time


----------



## Mariko (Jan 31, 2016)

Weiss said:


> my actual rep went up by like 15k i think



And mine by 1,5k...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

Weiss said:


> my actual rep went up by like 15k i think
> 
> 
> not sure about rep power, but probably not bad either given all that triple-quad posting i do all the time



you gained about as much as you lost in your post count alone

factoring in ur join date u came out ahead


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Essentially the system broke when one rep approached the power to singularly increase another persons rep power 

Whereas now any possible 'break' is prevented, or rather pushed into the (?)future of the forum when someone reaches 144 million rep and gives 12k reps, aka 1 rep power, to another, that an effective (though currently impossible) circle is created. 

Older accounts hold more power now on paper, but for the same reason as before: low rep power overall (which the changes don't really address), ranks are going to remain stratified. It will take a long time to rise ranks. Perhaps the simple adjustment to that is making more lower rep ranks. 

Oh well. Who really cares about rep tho. I mean it's really, really, really just for commentary now. No big deal.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Reznor said:


> 6282



My current power is 7544 so higher than Zaru's modfuck power 

Probably lower thank Kira's 

Everyone should spam battledomes now


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

~M~ said:


> *Older accounts hold more power now on paper, but for the same reason as before*



this is my problem with it tbh, that's a retarded core concept, that older accounts just win because they're older

like either keep the old system or kill it entirely

don't pretend to keep it around be weekend at berniesing the corpse


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

thats right I now officially give u carte blanche to just go ahead and take rep around back


----------



## scerpers (Jan 31, 2016)

dude nighty lmaonade


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Everyone should spam battledomes now



Pls

The easy gains are in sports


----------



## Impact (Jan 31, 2016)

Nighty said:


> this is my problem with it tbh, that's a retarded core concept, that older accounts just win because they're older



Man I lucked out apparently


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

scorp weed lmao


----------



## scerpers (Jan 31, 2016)

speed weed rofuckl


----------



## Mariko (Jan 31, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Pls
> 
> The easy gains are in sports





I thought it was in the bh


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

dude even speed weed is afraid lmao


----------



## Reznor (Jan 31, 2016)

Originally the goal was to make post count, join date and rep factored 
Think the prob is mainly that the high end in rep and post count dwarf the rest of the high tiers in those categories.

I'm not sure that the join date thing is a problem itself yet.


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2016)

join date being a factor in rep power is really no different than post count

higher post count doesn't mean quality or anything since shitposters can spam and get a bunch of those, ie red hero, M 

they don't deserve higher rep power anymore than someone that joined in 2004

so it all balances out


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Originally the goal was to make post count, join date and rep factored
> *Think the prob is mainly that the high end in rep and post count dwarf the rest of the high tiers in those categories.
> *
> I'm not sure that the join date thing is a problem itself yet.



I'm not sure why this is a problem tbh

the system is old, this is just natural evolution (or devolution if you prefer) eventually you hit a point where everything just gets faster and faster. The only way to stop this is by constantly adjusting the worth of rep downwards which seems both counter intuitive and pointless. Things have consequences, the fact that rep has been around since the early 2000's is the only reason this currently an issue of note.

Essentially what you've done is made rep 12x less 'valuable' as an NF commodity. In and of itself the exact value of rep is irrelevant, regardless of what it is, by the mere fact that rep itself has an influence on rep power, you'll always have this problem where rep can circle in on itself like it did before the change.

The issue from the staff's perspective seems to be that rep if proliferating too quickly, but the solution for it is to be quite frank, completely nonsensical. Why? Because you removed all the proliferation avenues but left the numbers that resulted from said proliferation. I will likely never hit the rank after my next even though I'm being repped ~close enough to the same amount as I was before.

It's a half step is what I'm saying, it's a bandaid on a bullet wound, we'll be back here again when people start to routinely hit 140m (>implying nf will live that long) unless you, like you said, keep adjusting it, which artificially caps repflation at a given value for literally (and I *mean *literally here) no reason. It's completely arbitrary and it renders rep truly and utterly pointless and the system really should just be pruned off at that point, keeping it around like this doesn't do anything.

Rep, in my opinion, is a forum game that we all (or most of us at least) play, it's just watching numbers go up, not really different to any other low effort browser based game that you just play on the side to entertain you while you surf NF and talk to friends and so on. In it's new form it's not really a game any more because you can't play it.

All those people who said rep was pointless and that people were too invested in it and blah blah blah are now actually right.

>inb4 stop caring about rep
>inb4 stay  mad
>inb4 whatever

I don't care about rep, I care about the fact that this is an internally inconsistent decision that lacks any semblance of core design philosophy.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Nighty said:


> this is my problem with it tbh, that's a retarded core concept, that older accounts just win because they're older
> 
> like either keep the old system or kill it entirely
> 
> don't pretend to keep it around be weekend at berniesing the corpse



It's an elaborate ruse to force u to 'notice me senpai' 

trust me


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

> I don't care about rep, I care about the fact that this is an internally inconsistent decision that lacks any semblance of core design philosophy.


 

Night 

Just don't 

You're nearing the rabbit hole of this forum's meta-politics and it will pull you down 

All the way from the moon 

Don't 

Warned u bout those stairs brah


----------



## Reznor (Jan 31, 2016)

Actually the plan is to readjust the rep-to-reppower amount to keep it in check with join date-to-reppower to prevent it from spiraling out of control. Every few months should be sufficient.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

>mods went from anarchy rep system to socialist 

 

I think we should just be given staff ratings


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Actually the plan is to readjust the rep-to-reppower amount to keep it in check with join date-to-reppower to prevent it from spiraling out of control. Every few months should be sufficient.



this doesn't actually answer any of the deeper questions I have 

tl;dr

Why do this?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

in fact I even acknowledged precisely what you just said in my post 




Reznor said:


> Actually the plan is to readjust the rep-to-reppower amount to keep it in check with join date-to-reppower to prevent it from spiraling out of control. Every few months should be sufficient.





Nighty said:


> It's a half step is what I'm saying, it's a bandaid on a bullet wound, we'll be back here again when people start to routinely hit 140m (>implying nf will live that long) *unless you, like you said, keep adjusting it,* which artificially caps repflation at a given value for literally (and I *mean *literally here) no reason. It's completely arbitrary and it renders rep truly and utterly pointless and the system really should just be pruned off at that point, keeping it around like this doesn't do anything.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Obviously because the fact that a group of rather new members very easily and shortly amassed enough rep to manipulate the 'economy' if you will.

And that occurring again, or any weird kind of economic shift,  is what must be referred to as 'out of control' 

Though that shifts control of who should have these green e points from us to them. 

Whether that's for better or for worse will be interesting to see but I can't imagine long term maintained care about rep formulas, very drastic change from the past.


----------



## Whitebeard (Jan 31, 2016)

>spiraling out of control

Literally wat, the whole system lost its meaning ages ago and certain people having a ridiculous amount of rep has zero consequences to the forum as a whole whatsoever. The OLC repocaust and whatever this is meant to be just reeks of certain staff members being on a power-trip rather than doing something that actually matters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like adding my smilies


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Obviously because the fact that a group of rather new members very easily and shortly amassed enough rep to manipulate the 'economy' if you will.
> 
> And that occurring again, or any weird kind of economic shift,  is what must be referred to as 'out of control'
> 
> ...



members never had control of it tho because repslashing was a thing

staff just sort of stopped caring about it after caring about rep wasn't just a blender thing

and the rep power formula had been balanced before, it just went too long without an update since then

anyway the only problem atm might be that the cap is too low, but imo it's far better now than it was before because repwhoring is dumb 

this change just sort of makes rep be used for what its original purpose was


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Members had enough control to get things to a state that required mass action correction, that's all there really has to be said. 

Whether or not it was the illusion of having power, lack of oversight from power, or an intentional action by the illuminati I can't say or care.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

just kinda gonna try and disassociate myself from the idea of the OLC repstorm plsarino 

imo that's a separate issue which I'd rather not involve here for obvious reasons because it colours the whole discussion 

I'll reply to this tho:



sworder said:


> this change just sort of makes rep be used for what its original purpose was



It doesn't do this at all because the wounds of the old system are still there

1: people still have high rep

zaru still has 50m rep

I still have 15m

all this change does is solidify the current top 20 reputations as the top forever

if the idea of reputation is to express at a quick glance someone's reputation on the forum, doing this to the system doesn't fix the quote unquote problem of people having way too much rep. All it does is set the relative positions of everyone in molasses.

2: the rep ranks (and associated concepts like the spiral blocks) still exist

it's now going to take somewhere between 5-10x as long to go from rank to rank, or block to block, the extremes of these, e.g spinning spiral, anti-spiral, pink spiral, the high rep ranks (based onwards), etc. are now all kind of pointless. Now more than ever they're a prestige mechanism because I can rest pretty safe no one new is ever going to get as high as I currently am. AND I'M NOT EVEN HIGH. These things are now a badge of "I posted on NF during this time period and u can never have this thing I have"


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

it's a soft reset


----------



## SLB (Jan 31, 2016)

I can appreciate this level of futility tbh


----------



## SLB (Jan 31, 2016)

Also unseal me 

I'm clearly not a threat anymore


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2016)

Nighty said:


> spinning spiral, anti-spiral, pink spiral, the high rep ranks (based onwards), etc. are now all kind of pointless



weren't they always 

can't say I relate since for 99% of my forum existence I've been stuck with green/gold blocks that haven't gone up since 2007

they could rebalance the rep ranks and/or raise the cap where instead of the max being around 10,000 it's 20,000 or something, but that would give low rep people with old join dates or tons of posts far more rep power than they had before

they could reset everything but that would make people start repwhoring again. now it's kind of pointless since, as you said, no one is beating anyone. it does kinda effectively kill repwhoring


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 31, 2016)

sworder said:


> weren't they always
> 
> can't say I relate since for 99% of my forum existence I've been stuck with green/gold blocks that haven't gone up since 2007
> 
> ...



I feel like we have an idealogical difference on the nature of whether rep itself is pointless tbh 

and that's fine 

I just dont think its relevant to the current question

the spirals are a mildly interesting mechanic to track your rep visually, except now there's nothing to track because going from 2m to 15.7m (base to full spiral essentially) is basically impossible.

so what's the point of the spiral system now?

Again, it's prestige or a relic for ppl or w/e


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, anyone that is inconvenienced by it could probably just ask staff to balance it, it is just numbers after all so there must be a solution

Don't think Rez would be against it but I won't speak for him


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 31, 2016)

Our admins? They surely deliver


----------



## Reznor (Jan 31, 2016)

Nighty gave some good posts, so I'll give them good responses later, but the purpose was to make rep-to-rep not dominate but to keep close to current power scaling. 

The high tier powers are closer to the lower tiers powers, but the powers are in the same general ballpark. I don't think it'll be impossible to join the top 20, just rep circlejerk is harder.

Alternative methods are to eliminate rep-to-reppower, but I think that simply adjusting it to deal with inflation (and have it's inflation be closer to join date inflation)


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 31, 2016)

damn it, I'll never get my drill filled right at this rythm


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jan 31, 2016)

I have no idea what any of this really means but my rez points went up so dank base mods


----------



## Marik Swift (Jan 31, 2016)

Join date pretty much decides everything as is.

Lurking days pretty much ruined my life is what I'm hearing. ​


----------



## mali (Jan 31, 2016)

wat r spirals and how are they relevant?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2016)

sworder said:


> weren't they always
> 
> can't say I relate since for 99% of my forum existence I've been stuck with green/gold blocks that haven't gone up since 2007
> 
> ...



i cant even see ur rep bars tbh, idk why but for half the forum they just vanished


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 31, 2016)

looks like older accounts have become more powerful


----------



## sworder (Jan 31, 2016)

Ava said:


> i cant even see ur rep bars tbh, idk why but for half the forum they just vanished



that's because I was banned and they removed me from the gold rep usergroup, which makes it disappear

I prefer it this way tbh


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2016)

okay so

page 6


and there STILL isn't a new reppower calculation app????

for shame nf


I had expected for one to be developed by now that does both that and compare it to your reppower in the old system

instead, nothing


----------



## Didi (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm at 4423, reppower took a serious fucking hit

but since most of it is from joindate now, I should still be okay relatively to the other people at the top


seriously hurting from the lack of posts tho


postcount should now be enabled in all sections desu
if we're gonna go ahead with weird changes anyway


----------



## Marik Swift (Jan 31, 2016)

Didi said:


> okay so
> 
> page 6
> 
> ...



Nah. Mods just like being the only ones to be able to insta-check. ​


----------



## Solace (Jan 31, 2016)

scerpers said:


> quality over quantity. i'm also in the reset everything camp.



so were hitler and stalin and you saw how that turned out


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jan 31, 2016)

Marik Swift said:


> Nah. Mods just like being the only ones to be able to insta-check. ​



We can't do that, only admins can


----------



## Lmao (Jan 31, 2016)

mfw any 04' luminary oldfag has more reppower

I WHORED 13MILLION REP FOR NOTHING

fuck you reznor


----------



## Marik Swift (Jan 31, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> We can't do that, only admins can


You all look the same to me nowadays. ​


----------



## Shanks (Jan 31, 2016)

Lmao said:


> mfw any 04' luminary oldfag has more reppower
> 
> I WHORED 13MILLION REP FOR NOTHING
> 
> fuck you reznor



Pifff there is more damage over here, so I won. Based up-date! 

Also, someone give me Reznor's join date real quick.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Nighty gave some good posts, so I'll give them good responses later, but the purpose was to make rep-to-rep not dominate but to keep close to current power scaling.
> 
> The high tier powers are closer to the lower tiers powers, but the powers are in the same general ballpark. I don't think it'll be impossible to join the top 20, just rep circlejerk is harder.
> 
> Alternative methods are to eliminate rep-to-reppower, but I think that simply adjusting it to deal with inflation (and have it's inflation be closer to join date inflation)



it's a fair enough kind of goal to try to keep rep and post count and join date in line with each other, it's just that imo it's somewhat futile and the reason is because rep-rep power has something none of the rest have in that it can circle itself. No matter how much I rep someone else, or how much I in turn get repped, my post count and my join date don't go up, it's always stable until time moves forwards or I make another post in a post counting section in a post counting thread. But rep self propagates, having more rep means you rep for more which means other people rep you for more which means you rep for more ad infinitum. This is why you're going to have to constantly adjust it, it's just a completely different beast to the other two criteria.

moving in or out of the top 20 is certainly still possible, it's just not plausible in my eyes. Admittedly this isn't in and of itself the fault of the change, this is just the consequence of the fact that all rep power has taken a hit and high rep power especially is about 3-5x lower than it was previously


----------



## JoJo (Feb 1, 2016)

just reset the whole goddamn system instead of trying to "fix it"


----------



## NO (Feb 1, 2016)

JoJo said:


> just reset the whole goddamn system instead of trying to "fix it"


----------



## Kobe (Feb 1, 2016)

Reznor said:


> To slow rep inflation, the formulas that have determined the amount of reputation each repping gives have been changed.
> 
> Rep-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 12k rep
> Post-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 25 post:
> ...




Wasn't join date factoring in per week?

Previously I had like 1500, with current system it went up to 4200? Wut.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 1, 2016)

This is what happens when we leave the rep accountants with the cocaine


----------



## Imagine (Feb 1, 2016)

JoJo said:


> just reset the whole goddamn system instead of trying to "fix it"



We'll reset and keep you sealed


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't know what my reputation level was before, but now it's  369368.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2016)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I don't know what my reputation level was before, but now it's  369368.



Your level doesn't change at all
Your power does


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2016)

Thought on it more and I have divined the real reason for this change

it discourages engagement in the system

so they're trying to kill it off without actually visibly killing it



I tinfoil this to mean that UPDATE SOON and they just haven't figured out the rep so are weaning us off it slowly


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 1, 2016)

So, wasting your life for around a decade is paying off now?

yay....?


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 1, 2016)

The fuck? 
Is this the first this has changed in like 11 years of this forum?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2016)

Satsuki said:


> The fuck?
> Is this the first this has changed in like 11 years of this forum?



Last major change was in 2006. Reppower from rep was also divided by more than 10 back then (75->1000->12000), but it was never adjusted so it self-inflated again.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 1, 2016)

Still almost ten years  
Fun stuff


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2016)

how can I calc my new rep power ?


need a calc ASAP, I cant into manually


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2016)

Weiss said:


> how can I calc my new rep power ?
> 
> 
> need a calc ASAP, I cant into manually



If you graduated from elementary school, you should be able to solve this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2016)

ill try


----------



## Kobe (Feb 1, 2016)

If people want to develop a self-adjusting system, they should adopt a stat like PER in NBA that shit always makes the average baskbetball player constant (in this case reppower) - 15 to my knowledge - and calculates all other people relatively.

With all the brainpower up there, it could be possible don't you think


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 1, 2016)

Kobe said:


> With all the brainpower up there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2016)

(1420344/12000) + (45853/25) + (1548/1)


I have 3500 rep-power then


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 1, 2016)

Xeogran said:


> Zaru joined in March 2016, how strong is his Rep Power?



There are only two explanations for this:

*1.* Zaru is from the future and has come back in time for reasons unknown.

*2.* Zaru joined in 2016 *BC* and is in fact an immortal Ancient Egyptian.

I'm not sure which is scarier.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 1, 2016)

Nighty said:


> I tinfoil this to mean that UPDATE SOON and they just haven't figured out the rep so are weaning us off it slowly



no.jpg


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2016)

I live in hope


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 1, 2016)

Lmao said:


> mfw any 04' luminary oldfag has more reppower
> 
> I WHORED 13MILLION REP FOR NOTHING
> 
> fuck you reznor



I did tell you to join this site earlier, guess you were too busy fighting with Manos all day.


----------



## Impact (Feb 1, 2016)

Weiss said:


> (1420344/12000) + (45853/25) + (1548/1)
> 
> 
> I have 3500 rep-power then



So basically you're still quite poor as before


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 1, 2016)

Agony thread got closed eh? 

Mods are as oppressive of freedom of speech as my Chinese overlords.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2016)

Weiss said:


> (1420344/12000) + (45853/25) + (1548/1)
> 
> 
> I have 3500 rep-power then



this post rekt me because I kept reading it as 14m instead of 1.4m and I was very confused


----------



## Imagine (Feb 1, 2016)

The real question is, how is this supposed to stop rep inflation when the inflation has already happened?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 1, 2016)

Artificially


----------



## Imagine (Feb 1, 2016)

Sasuga NF


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2016)

~M~ said:


> Artificially



And naturally would be... what?


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 1, 2016)

One-Rep Policy for the next 30 years?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> One-Rep Policy for the next 30 years?



But how will we deal with the aging of the rep population?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 1, 2016)

Zaru said:


> And naturally would be... what?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2016)

Impact said:


> So basically you're still quite poor as before


I think the idea is that now Im closer to the top of rep-power then before


power to the middle class


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 1, 2016)

>literally half my rep power 

I guess this is what it feels to be top tier


----------



## Stelios (Feb 1, 2016)

I came here to laugh at reputation junkies


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 1, 2016)

Zaru said:


> And naturally would be... what?



1. reset the system
2. crack down harshly on any and all repwhoring no matter how small


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 1, 2016)

Alternatively a reset with no regulation would lead to such hyperinflation and upheaval of stratification that it would become effectively worthless

So I guess they don't want to make it worthless. That's kind of something


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 1, 2016)

You know what? Never until this thread have I known or cared that you could see your exact rep.  I always thought it only showed up approximately in the color of your rep bar and your title.

Having now noticed, it turns out I have something like 870,000 rep points. Suppose I can make it a goal to make it to one million before the forum dies.


----------



## SLB (Feb 1, 2016)

Lmfaooo shadow


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2016)

The fire has awakened in shadow.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 1, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> You know what? Never until this thread have I known or cared that you could see your exact rep.  I always thought it only showed up approximately in the color of your rep bar and your title.
> 
> Having now noticed, it turns out I have something like 870,000 rep points. Suppose I can make it a goal to make it to one million before the forum dies.



Shadow, you're one of the guys that suffered most under this rep inflation.  Compared to the quality of your posts your rep is terribly low.  If rep was actually important I would have to throw a fit about this.   Zaru, help him out.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 1, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Zaru, help him out.



He lended me some of his massive Kyuubi chakra already.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 1, 2016)

Shadow's posts _are_ too quality to get away un-repped.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 1, 2016)

Honestly the cool thing about rep is actually seeing when people like your posts. 

But the number itself? Meh.


----------



## Muah (Feb 1, 2016)

Saru said:


> "1 reppower" = 1 point added to how many reputation points you give someone when you rep them.
> 
> "per 12k rep" = per 12,000 reputation points you have.
> 
> ...


I finally after 7 years figure my rep out an two days later they change it. Does it really matter, people who have high rep because of the massive amounts of rep circles stil have alot of rep. The numbers wont be so high but it wont chabe anything. In fact youl exchange rep inflation with post inflation.. people will have 100k post in only two years time. You should fond away to reward people for making good post ala a reward for post repped mutiple times from a variety of people.



Mali said:


> wouldnt it have been better to do a reset alongside this becuase it seems pretty redundant by its self.


There would be blood


Lmao said:


> What is so unclear here that you need an explanation?


It pretty unclear 


翁宇智波 said:


> because I wanted to understand it. and nobody should do a reset.


Dont bother explaining.

Rep to rep power made no sense.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 1, 2016)

It's okay. My other question is since we are talking about rep, a member of the staff mind posting the different rep levels and the number needed to reach that level, cause again. I am curious.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 1, 2016)

Probably not entirely up to date and possibly in need of a major rework cause some of the ranks are kinda impractical now but there you go


----------



## scerpers (Feb 1, 2016)

my minds telling me noooooooooooooo
BUT MY BODY
MY BODY'S TELLING ME YES


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

Scorp reps for more than me now 

 it all returns to nothing 

It all comes tumbling down


----------



## Shanks (Feb 2, 2016)

*Looking to Start a Post Whoring Circle*

*Requirement*

Must have no life
Motivated to gain
Understand that imaginary numbers are serious biz

In search off 5 - 10 post whoring buddies. Reply here if you're interested.

*Process *

All members must be active and posting for 21 hours per day. This will leave 3 hours to eat, sleep and poo.

*Posting Whoring Guideline*

Two - three main posters contribute to threads in post counting section swiftly with no more than 2 mins per post
All other members of the whoring circle act as followers of the main posters and reply to posts with smiles and reaction images for quick post count gains
Roles can change regularly depending on topics and threads the post whoring circle contributes towards
Avoid non-post counting sections and threads at all cost

*Goal*

Aim for 10,000 rep power per person!

With 21 hours per day and 2 mins per post, each members should gain 630 posts per day and 1 year, we should all be well over 200,000 post count per person = 8,000 rep power. 

Post whoring combine with join date and some rep whoring will allow us to reach 10,000 rep power each within 1 year.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2016)

Now I remember my early days on NF when I actually cared about postcount
Long lost days of massposting with Rival-kuns like Fang and Jet, but never spamming like Mider T
Then watching as CMX passed by at ludicrous speed


----------



## scerpers (Feb 2, 2016)

Nighty said:


> Scorp reps for more than me now
> 
> it all returns to nothing
> 
> It all comes tumbling down



you know i'll always love you


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

scerpers said:


> you know i'll always love you


----------



## Darth (Feb 2, 2016)

Lmao these tags


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 2, 2016)

Josh said:


> *Looking to Start a Post Whoring Circle*
> 
> *Requirement*
> 
> ...



I'm in


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

if I wasn't held back by the fact that I don't post in post counting places I'd have a lot of posts tbh tbf


----------



## scerpers (Feb 2, 2016)

don't let them force feed you nighty


----------



## Impact (Feb 2, 2016)

>Still finding time to increase your post count 

2012  me would have been up to the challenge 

But now? Fuck that noise


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 2, 2016)

if I wasn't held back by the fact that I don't post in post counting places I'd have a lot of posts tbh tbf


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 2, 2016)

It's been a while since I was on NF so I'm going to take my time and enjoy posting a wrestling reaction .gif again which I think adequately explains my reaction to both the changes and Rep in general.

....

Ready?

....

I'm going to savour this.

....

​
_Ahhh!_ 

Yuuuuuuum!


----------



## Santí (Feb 2, 2016)

What was the old formula again?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2016)

Sant? said:


> What was the old formula again?



1 per 50 posts
1 per 5 days (or was it 1.5 per week? Something like that)
1 per 1000 rep


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

I believe we decided the most accurate was 1 per 5 days

dunno what the actual value turned out to be but that was what the testing showed


----------



## G (Feb 2, 2016)

im surprised this forum isnt dead yet


----------



## Reznor (Feb 2, 2016)

It was 5 days previously


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

ty based reznor


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2016)

Reznor said:


> It was 5 days previously



Remember how many... years of theorizing it took to find that out because no admin gave us an answer?


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2016)

Zaru said:


> 1 per 50 posts
> 1 per 5 days (or was it 1.5 per week? Something like that)
> 1 per 1000 rep



1 per week with join date was the assumption


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2016)

Fang said:


> 1 per week with join date was the assumption



That hasn't been true in over half a decade


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

>06
>57k
>scissors



tfw fang does so much star wars stuff he just developed pre cog


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2016)

Zaru said:


> That hasn't been true in over half a decade



"was the assumption"


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

also reznor I'd like you to artificially change my join date to 1997 please

because of the way the site functions and the rules about age on joining, trying rep income to the join date is in direct violation of australian laws on Age Discrimination 

if you do not meet my demands I will be forced to bring the site of Narutoforums.com before the high court of Australia

I await your response


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2016)

Nighty said:


> the high court of Australia



Isn't that just a muscular man and a kangaroo fistfighting over randomly allotted legal decisions on top of a snake pit


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Isn't that just a muscular man and a kangaroo fistfighting over randomly allotted legal decisions on top of a snake pit



no that's the kangaroo court


----------



## Zaru (Feb 2, 2016)

Nighty said:


> no that's the kangaroo court




I don't have a comeback for that


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 2, 2016)

straya wins again


----------



## Fang (Feb 2, 2016)

Their leader is Rog, Zaru.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 2, 2016)

Nighty said:


> straya wins again



your wit has sharpened to deal with the harsh wilderness you're forced to live in


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Feb 2, 2016)

i was wondering why rep from people are hitting much harder


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 3, 2016)

I'd like to thank everyone who has apparently mercy-repped me since last time. Now at 880,000.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 3, 2016)

Real talk; the main reason I wanted to gain rep in the first place is to feed the weak and poor (mainly poor friends tbh), which I have been doing consistently over the last 2 years and I've accomplished this goal. Furthermore, the poor and weaker have significantly more rep power now, so they can look after themselves.

IRL is getting significantly busier, and with losing rep power significantly, I now have an excuse to not spread.

This is good. A win win.

The only thing left is to either to get to number 1 or lose all my Rep. Zaru, 'lets flip a coin for 21.5M rep.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Josh said:


> The only thing left is to either to get to number 1 or lose all my Rep. Zaru, 'lets flip a coin for 21.5M rep.



I'll use Hillary coins though


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> I'll use Hillary coins though



suspect tbh


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 3, 2016)

so i basically have 5k power now. from 18k lol.


----------



## Darth (Feb 3, 2016)

Jαmes said:


> so i basically have 5k power now. from 18k lol.



Get balanced nerd


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2016)

Has Xin created a new reputation calculator already or has he fucked off while many of us are here twiddling our thumbs? Not finna manually do this math shit to find out my own rep power


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Sant? said:


> Has Xin created a new reputation calculator already or has he fucked off while many of us are here twiddling our thumbs? Not finna manually do this math shit to find out my own rep power


He hasn't

And it's 4632


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2016)

zaru what's mine. inflate it a lil bit


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

4892.
Congratulations bby, you beat Santi.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2016)

[IMG=at long last]https://aww.moe/r6awv6.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2016)

>santi now has more reppower than me

just fuck my shit up fam


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

what's mine while we're doing this


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

Less than Santi.


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2016)

Why am I being used as the bar to measure?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Sant? said:


> Why am I being used as the bar to measure?



Because children far and wide know that you've only REALLY made it once you pass Santi


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Dream said:


> Less than Santi.



how many posts do I need to rekt him?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> how many posts do I need to rekt him?



'Bout 18000


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2016)

So now I'm 2009's Chuck Liddell, and Nighty's trying to be Rich Franklin and also knock me out


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

fug it

just rep me until I have 8 extra millions


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> fug it
> 
> just rep me until I have 8 extra millions



It'll only take 3 years straight of repping you daily


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> It'll only take 3 years straight of repping you daily



it'll probably take mbxx this long anyway

we can do it


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 3, 2016)

idk what's worse, her asking for rep or her ugly ava


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

you don't rep me enough mittens

I might have to think about cutting you lose


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2016)

he does enough cutting already. you would just slow him down


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> you don't rep me enough mittens
> 
> I might have to think about cutting you lose



"repwhores goldman sachs"

Literally.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2016)

rep game magic johnson


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

scerpers said:


> rep game magic johnson



I saw dis


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2016)

Tmw some little girl is "The Establishment" trying to take away from hard working minority families


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

was wondering when u would notice tbh


----------



## Santí (Feb 3, 2016)

NF Rep Unions incoming to protect my rights to high rep power from corporate Nighy


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 3, 2016)

How the hell am I supposed to get to a million before MBXX screwes up changes everything now?

DAMN YOU NF STAFF!


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> It'll only take 3 years straight of repping you daily



You are truly Lastier's successor.


----------



## Robin (Feb 3, 2016)

Fang said:


> You are truly Lastier's successor.



 **


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Mintaka said:


> How the hell am I supposed to get to a million before MBXX screwes up changes everything now?
> 
> DAMN YOU NF STAFF!



how close r u tho


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Fang said:


> You are truly Lastier's successor.


Fang pls

Same first name, same city, both active Bleachposters in our time with popular Member fanclubs, met the same NF member IRL on the same day... we were always two sides of the same coin 

Waddya know, he signed on this month


----------



## Fang (Feb 3, 2016)

My powers grow ever greater Zaru


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

there's a whole chunk of nf history I'm missing here


----------



## Zaru (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> there's a whole chunk of nf history I'm missing here



It's better if you don't know


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

soon it'll all be lost

like tears in the rain


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2016)

rep game judd nelson


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 3, 2016)

Let's irony bomb this thread cause I'm bored. Mbxx is talking about the upgrade again. Apparently he was expecting Tazmo to do it  but now he's actually given us a to do list.

Will it really happen this time?

If it does will the rep system survive?

Stay tuned!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

UD how the fuck are you still eternal

mod rep circle getting sloppy tbh


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 3, 2016)

Mod rep circles are policed very hard


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Mod rep circles are policed very hard



surely its not that hard to meet a quota


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> UD how the fuck are you still eternal
> 
> mod rep circle getting sloppy tbh



Because I post primarily in an apathetic section and I really don't care about it anyways. Would it make you happy if I got my rep set to something else?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 3, 2016)

Nighty said:


> surely its not that hard to meet a quota



You just don't understand


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Because I post primarily in an apathetic section and I really don't care about it anyways. Would it make you happy if I got my rep set to something else?



get it set to "star shining down on us all" and then rep me


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 3, 2016)

I can but there is a 100% chance that rep will be deleted. That level of inflation is a bit too much.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 3, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Mod rep circles are policed very hard



who watches the modmen?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 3, 2016)

The Dream man


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 3, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I can but there is a 100% chance that rep will be deleted. That level of inflation is a bit too much.



yeah but lemme screenshot it first okay?


----------



## dream (Feb 3, 2016)

.      .


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2016)

I just gave UD a million rep.
Is that good enough now?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 4, 2016)

Still Eternal too 

What'd you break Rez? I should be at broke through heaven


----------



## Badalight (Feb 4, 2016)

Reznor said:


> I just gave UD a million rep.
> Is that good enough now?



You should rep me

you know, for the fun times we had in the KC


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 4, 2016)

See you really shouldn't be doing that because he'll give you a million rep then slash you for 98% and seal you for a year. Just ask Xiammes.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh full user CP is enable again, Zaru repped me 56 xtimes


----------



## HaxHax (Feb 4, 2016)

Join Date: Jan 1970


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

fuck full user cp, you serious?


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2016)

i don't even know what i repped for before


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2016)

colours said:


> i don't even know what i repped for before



Whatever your rep is without the last 3 digits


----------



## scerpers (Feb 4, 2016)

rep game king cole


----------



## colours (Feb 4, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Whatever your rep is without the last 3 digits



20556277

20556

hm I didn't know that little trick


----------



## Reznor (Feb 4, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Still Eternal too
> 
> What'd you break Rez? I should be at broke through heaven



Nothing. Someone else has to rep you before it updates. Here, I'll do that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 4, 2016)

good whoring UD


----------



## Araragi (Feb 4, 2016)

.


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Whatever your rep is without the last 3 digits



21291?

I don't like that either


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 4, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Whatever your rep is without the last 3 digits



Interesting, did not know that.

1127 for me then.


----------



## mali (Feb 4, 2016)

im drunk but does that 3 digit shit work


----------



## Kobe (Feb 4, 2016)

That was just the rep portion lol. There is also the date & post


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2016)

Kobe said:


> That was just the rep portion lol. There is also the date & post



That kind of matters a lot more to people with low rep. He obviously is keeping it simple for Colours given she has 20M rep.

 at everyone taking it as bible


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2016)

i like things simple


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 5, 2016)

People be runnin calculus scripts on rep forumlas and projections


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2016)

I could barely pass algebra

fuck calculus


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 5, 2016)

colours said:


> I could barely pass algebra
> 
> fuck calculus


----------



## Reznor (Feb 5, 2016)

One of my 7 jobs is math/science tutor, so I'll help.


----------



## colours (Feb 5, 2016)

what can you not do rez

a man who wears many hats


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 5, 2016)

900,000 rep!!!

Reznor or someone hit me again!


----------



## Lmao (Feb 5, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> 900,000 rep!!!
> 
> Reznor or someone hit me again!



The inner repwhore awakes


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 5, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> 900,000 rep!!!
> 
> Reznor or someone hit me again!



dont lose your way


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2016)

Shadow is like a straight edge dude that just tasted crack cocaine for the first time.


----------



## HaxHax (Feb 5, 2016)

What's the point in changing the rep system even, it's already fubar with all the edited rep going around


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 5, 2016)

>edited rep


----------



## Impact (Feb 5, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> 900,000 rep!!!
> 
> Reznor or someone hit me again!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> 900,000 rep!!!
> 
> Reznor or someone hit me again!



Oh I'll hit you alright.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 5, 2016)

ayy       lmao


----------



## Lmao (Feb 5, 2016)

oh shit shadow u just got kekstormed


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 5, 2016)

Now I feel kinda bad, I walk out of this thread with a free million rep and poor Shadow got slashed all the way down to Celestial.


----------



## Lmao (Feb 5, 2016)

Staff bias? Nothing new here


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's how we fix this. I get a rep slash then I go to the admin request thread and get my rep set back to where it is now completely wasting everyone's time.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 5, 2016)

or just leave it as is because who cares


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 6, 2016)

Land reformed to 5000 rep. 

But who am I to stand in the way of Socialism?


----------



## sworder (Feb 6, 2016)

Lmao said:


> Staff bias? Nothing new here



ikr

literally the dumbest repslash of all time


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 6, 2016)

If i calc'd right, my +e-penis power is over 3500 


Not too shabby, for somebody who's never participated in circle-jerking and earned his bars the right way.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh hey Shadow didn't get bent out of shape. I'll let you experience the other side of the spectrum now. 



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Now I feel kinda bad, I walk out of this thread with a free million rep and poor Shadow got slashed all the way down to Celestial.



Well considering what happened the last time an admin fuck was directed your way I figured it was in everyone's best interests if I don't mess with you. 

Meanwhile it looks like Nighty was the only who enjoyed this so I'm bumping her SCR to plot one people won't overreact to. Meet me in the SCR Nighty.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 6, 2016)

Don't go Lauren, it's a trap!


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 6, 2016)

Da fuq 150 million.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2016)

Shadow just went beyond spirals


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 6, 2016)

See they fixed it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 6, 2016)

I made this happen

Kinda

I repped him once


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 6, 2016)

I guess my brief career of performing oral sex for rep is over...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 6, 2016)

if only you could rep me and infla-

wait

you would still only rep for like 18k 

why'd u bother to seal him tbh


----------



## Catamount (Feb 6, 2016)

I keep reading the title as "Relationship calculation" and think of drama


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 6, 2016)

Nighty said:


> if only you could rep me and infla-
> 
> wait
> 
> ...


Solving one problem at a time


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 7, 2016)

Will i still have the power of a god being able to turn red bars into green and vice versa?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 7, 2016)

Only for very low reputations


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 7, 2016)

makeoutparadise said:


> Will i still have the power of a god being able to turn red bars into green and vice versa?



well your rep power probably went up tbh


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 8, 2016)

Hm...it is not just on here that reps are getting cut down.

Reps are serious business online


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 8, 2016)

Reznor said:


> To slow rep inflation, the formulas that have determined the amount of reputation each repping gives have been changed.
> 
> Rep-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 12k rep
> Post-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 25 post:
> ...



What was the original rep power numbers? So basically someone goes from one rep rank to another every 12k posts?  How are any of us low posters ever gonna reach beyond heaven with this. Come on now.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 8, 2016)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> What was the original rep power numbers? So basically someone goes from one rep rank to another every 12k posts?  How are any of us low posters ever gonna reach beyond heaven with this. Come on now.





Post count doesn't change your rep rank. It changes how much you rep for.


----------



## Santí (Feb 8, 2016)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> What was the original rep power numbers?



1 per 50 posts
1 per 5 days
1 per 1000 rep



Sasuke Uchiha said:


> So basically someone goes from one rep rank to another every 12k posts? How are any of us low posters ever gonna reach beyond heaven with this. Come on now.



No, this change effects the influence of rep power.

Prior to the change I was repping people for about 9.7k - 9.8k, under the new formula I rep people for 6.3k now.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 8, 2016)

public likes > private reps


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2016)

Likes are 100 percent impossible to make aesthetic


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 10, 2016)

3468

So that`s how it feels to be a pensioner getting money for your age and not hard work.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 10, 2016)

Undertaker said:


> 3468
> 
> So that`s how it feels to be a pensioner getting money for your age and not hard work.


Seems there's a Gaussian distribution with 4000 being the median +/- 3000


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 10, 2016)

yo why is afg banned?


----------



## Ral (Feb 11, 2016)

Everyone is doing badges now, I like badges.

Badges of rep.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 11, 2016)

Nighty said:


> yo why is afg banned?



He cracked the code man


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 14, 2016)

wow my rep is weak now

woe is me


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 14, 2016)

So did I just went from ghetto poor to starving african child poor or was my rep already so weak it actually benefited from this?


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 14, 2016)

Vongola King said:


> So did I just went from ghetto poor to starving african child poor or was my rep already so weak it actually benefited from this?



The latter


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Vongola King said:


> So did I just went from ghetto poor to starving african child poor or was my rep already so weak it actually benefited from this?



>Vongola King is Ascendant


----------



## SLB (Feb 15, 2016)

Once I again, I appreciate you autistic fucks for doing autistic things. Never change, NF staff


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 15, 2016)

Moody said:


> Once I again, I appreciate you autistic fucks for doing autistic things. Never change, NF staff



> salty rep criminal is rustled that our humble staff  fixed and legitimized the rep system and he will no longer be able to profiteer 

stay platinum mad


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2016)

You'll be singing a different tune in 5 months moody


----------



## SLB (Feb 15, 2016)

also unseal me

like i said before, i am clearly not a threat to your rep utopia anymore


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2016)

Something to distract the masses from the site never upgrading?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2016)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Something to distract the masses from the site never upgrading?



Nonesense. This isn't a distraction.

Don't listen to him, members.

He was warned for flaming on time in 2013. What makes you think you can trust him?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 15, 2016)

I'll be taking that macro.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Nonesense. This isn't a distraction.
> 
> Don't listen to him, members.
> 
> He was warned for flaming on time in 2013. What makes you think you can trust him?



am I going blind or is your info stuff under your avy greyer/blurrier than other ppls


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2016)

Nighty said:


> am I going blind or is your info stuff under your avy greyer/blurrier than other ppls



My genjutsu is pretty advanced.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2016)

.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2016)

don't let him force feed you, nighty


----------



## Reznor (Feb 15, 2016)

I mean, it is certainly grayer than almost everyone else's. That's just true.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2016)

feed ya fucking self, nighty


----------



## Ral (Feb 15, 2016)

Nighty said:


> am I going blind or is your info stuff under your avy greyer/blurrier than other ppls



I thought I was on drugs, I guess we're taking the same dosage cause I know we ain't buggin.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 16, 2016)

ty scorp for showing me the light


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2016)

Reznor said:


> To slow rep inflation, the formulas that have determined the amount of reputation each repping gives have been changed.
> 
> Rep-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 12k rep
> Post-to-Reppower: 1 reppower per 25 post:
> ...



Little over 4k. 

Woooh 

uh

yea


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Mfw still #1 in pseudolegit internet numbers





Zaru said:


> pseudolegit


C-C'mon now. It's 2016, lad 


Lmao said:


> mfw any 04' luminary oldfag has more reppower
> 
> I WHORED 13MILLION REP FOR NOTHING
> 
> fuck you reznor


wait
weren't you
like
idk
6 million a few months ago 
people still whoring on here?
dis insanity 


colours said:


> I could barely pass algebra
> 
> fuck calculus


Calculus


is


FUN!


----------



## Lmao (Feb 16, 2016)

Roƅ said:


> wait
> weren't you
> like
> idk
> ...


you mean a few years ago

i stopped scaring uchihas in 2013


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2016)

dis



insanity


----------



## shit (Feb 17, 2016)

Post top 25 in rep power pls staffs


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2016)

shit said:


> Post top 25 in rep power pls staffs



There's no obvious way to get such a list though


----------



## Kobe (Feb 17, 2016)

I should be in Top 50 or something.  They were scared so much that they sealed me.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2016)

Zaru said:


> There's no obvious way to get such a list though



Well if someone could make a bot that is allowed access to the Admin CP to search every member's rep power  I think we can all see the problem with this plan.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Well if someone could make a bot that is allowed access to the Admin CP to search every member's rep power  I think we can all see the problem with this plan.



Eyy Xin, come here boy


----------



## scerpers (Feb 17, 2016)

fucking disgusting. spoiler that shit, god damn


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Well if someone could make a bot that is allowed access to the Admin CP to search every member's rep power  I think we can all see the problem with this plan.



Someone get me a list of the current (or recent) usernames in the top 100 posts, joindate and rep.
The rest shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2016)

Are you actually going to calculate 100 peoples rep for this?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2016)

Are you nuts
That process can be automated


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2016)

Man the things you do when you get bored. I'm gonna chuckle a bit if the bot ends up being a bit more complex than you bargained for.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

It shouldn't be that hard

>pick likely suspects from joindate
>cross reference with posts/rep


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 17, 2016)

Well it isn 't hard.
You just need the data.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Man the things you do when you get bored. I'm gonna chuckle a bit if the bot ends up being a bit more complex than you bargained for.



I've written a bot that datamines every single NF member before. Doing it for a couple hundred people is a joke in comparison.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

shit said:


> Post top 25 in rep power pls staffs



Kira
Zaru 
(insert 1-2 people) 
Me


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm 4th unless Kenneth stopped saging


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

write a bot for me


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2016)

Vino said:


> I'm 4th unless Kenneth stopped saging



Power, not points



Nighty said:


> write a bot for me



What would it do
Advanced Nightposting AI is still years away


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

~general prediction~

God tier:
Reznor
Zaru (true form)

Top tier:
Kira
Zaru (current form)

High tier:
Jetstorm (how ironic )
Dream
~M~


I'm probably missing some very obvious ones but I can't even think of who at this point because the changes are so recent

maybe Mider T type posters?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

Basic shitposting bot would be useful


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah you have the banana schlicker and a couple other high posters and that's about it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

Zaru said:


> What would it do
> Advanced Nightposting AI is still years away



u can just set it to post  in every thread tbh


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

klue should be in with a shot too which is personally highly amusing because back in the good old cancerdome days he was the rep leader for us 

how the turntables


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

Nighty said:


> u can just set it to post  in every thread tbh





~M~ said:


> Basic shitposting bot would be useful


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 17, 2016)

Vino said:


> Eyy Xin, come here boy



this should work


----------



## Reznor (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, that'd be way too much work.


----------



## Reznor (Feb 17, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Someone get me a list of the current (or recent) usernames in the top 100 posts, joindate and rep.
> The rest shouldn't be too difficult.



Reznor 	01-01-1970	22,067	6,785,508	Go
Reznor KB2 	01-01-1970	0	1,000	Go
Reznor KB3 	01-01-1970	0	1,000	Go
Reznor KB4 	01-01-1970	0	1,000	Go
Reznor KB5 	01-01-1970	0	1,000	Go
Bathhouse Modcat 	01-01-1970	0	10	Go
staff dupe 	02-11-1988	2	4,663	Go
Spell 	01-01-2000	3,857	62,750	Go
staff vote bot 	08-14-2001	12	13,558	Go
Vegeta 	08-20-2003	110	1,009,947	Go
WorkingMoogle 	02-18-2004	2,320	64,319	Go
touch my boty 	06-10-2004	0	10	Go
Tazmo 	09-22-2004	1,045	97,628	Go
Mugen 	09-23-2004	114	146,648	Go
UnholyGodn 	09-23-2004	0	8,453	Go
Orihime 	09-23-2004	108	2,185	Go
SasukeNC 	09-26-2004	2	183	Go
EndlessPain 	09-26-2004	0	7	Go
MechaTC 	09-26-2004	4,780	181,924	Go
Element (inactive) 	09-26-2004	3	535	Go
Shinobi 	09-26-2004	6	10	Go
HeKiReKi 	09-26-2004	4	10	Go
xelse 	09-26-2004	1	10	Go
Itachi 	09-26-2004	155	26,627	Go
Snoopyboy 	09-26-2004	29	861	Go
Zeeph 	09-26-2004	6	10	Go
mow 	09-26-2004	16,027	1,083,568	Go
Uzumaki Naruto 	09-26-2004	86	1,958	Go
Jared 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
Spectrum 	09-26-2004	3,535	410,591	Go
Watatsumi 	09-26-2004	2,022	3,298,972	Go
Final Ultima 	09-26-2004	2,685	115,890	Go
Kami-Sama 	09-26-2004	1,798	34,186	Go
skillustrate 	09-26-2004	161	19,400	Go
Zenko 	09-26-2004	52	13,244	Go
Mangekyou_Itachi 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
HisshouBuraiKen 	09-26-2004	442	-32,884	Go
nigggs 	09-26-2004	214	5,061	Go
Pods 	09-26-2004	37	607	Go
EnVie 	09-26-2004	0	123	Go
irredeemable 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
Msut 	09-26-2004	4	94	Go
Zion Liger 	09-26-2004	39	396	Go
aLkeMiSt 	09-26-2004	429	1,875	Go
Lunatic 	09-26-2004	19	1,753	Go
pajamas 	09-26-2004	3,608	358,088	Go
Rougtan 	09-26-2004	75	1,588	Go
lemonlime 	09-26-2004	65	1,078	Go
Boner 	09-26-2004	29	-17	Go
Shunsui 	09-26-2004	4,015	35,320,930	Go
mageofdeath 	09-26-2004	93	1,633	Go
Plex 	09-26-2004	1	10	Go
Son_Pan 	09-26-2004	385	-187,828	Go
shopaholic 	09-26-2004	28	2,833	Go
studmaster 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
SoulFire 	09-26-2004	73	1,720	Go
SpaM 	09-26-2004	8	10	Go
Mbxx 	09-26-2004	411	1,472,655	Go
Ninja48 	09-26-2004	56	1,923	Go
Squirrel King 	09-26-2004	51	867	Go
Leedar 	09-26-2004	3	10	Go
parker pyne 	09-26-2004	3,432	544,127	Go
stormrunner 	09-26-2004	2,322	7,585	Go
Soritia 	09-26-2004	65	1,817	Go
Zero inactive 	09-26-2004	21	10	Go
Songbird21 	09-26-2004	542	32,973	Go
Peperino 	09-26-2004	3	10	Go
bob626 	09-26-2004	1	10	Go
Kengomaster 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
SuttiZ 	09-26-2004	6	317	Go
UzumakiNaruto 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
slickerish 	09-26-2004	17	512	Go
obmik 	09-26-2004	4	3,170	Go
Haik 	09-26-2004	44	-2,767	Go
Bloodline 	09-26-2004	7	136	Go
UnnamedFeeling 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
LMJ 	09-26-2004	6,270	2,784,658	Go
Fenris 	09-26-2004	268	4,739	Go
Freija 	09-26-2004	13,827	4,360,516	Go
ramen4ever 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
TheDarkChakra 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
the_zombie 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
IceFox 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
fieldy3000 	09-26-2004	84	-371	Go
Grave 	09-26-2004	21	27,941	Go
xhakuhikarix 	09-26-2004	2	10	Go
Quadragon 	09-26-2004	33	586	Go
Cheech 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
Megumi-dono 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
bmac1632 	09-26-2004	65	715	Go
Kimna 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
Ran-D 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
cotton 	09-26-2004	1	10	Go
StormLance 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
SpiceSquirrel 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
CellShadedP1mp 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
Nakai 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
lokiold 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
wall/monkey 	09-26-2004	0	10	Go
Cillu 	09-26-2004	2	10	Go


majinveggito 	05-21-2006	101	2,147,483,647	Go
TekJounin 	04-06-2007	2,812	2,147,483,647	Go
surgite 	03-26-2005	0	80,001,095	Go
Rep Bot 	10-25-2004	10,000	50,000,000	Go
Zaru 	03-08-2016	58,888	47,937,910	Go
Shunsui 	09-26-2004	4,015	35,320,930	Go
Kenneth 	10-15-2008	14,595	23,511,685	Go
Elias 	07-03-2009	10,864	23,390,590	Go
Kitsune 	10-19-2006	8,416	22,915,759	Go
Vino 	12-01-2006	13,116	21,932,638	Go
Josh 	10-16-2012	11,676	21,632,921	Go
Tim 	11-11-2007	7,560	20,735,649	Go
colours 	08-25-2007	7,137	20,606,073	Go
VoodooKnight 	05-16-2007	9,024	20,340,500	Go
Fang 	03-19-2006	57,429	20,240,858	Go
Blunt 	02-08-2012	10,648	19,693,804	Go
Roƅ 	07-15-2011	22,644	19,570,830	Go
Xin 	12-26-2004	4,527	19,280,830	Go
afgpride 	01-28-2011	3,587	18,826,583	Go
shit 	11-22-2007	17,286	18,574,692	Go
Dream 	06-12-2006	45,465	18,125,026	Go
Blue 	12-05-2004	32,039	17,857,053	Go
corsair 	08-24-2008	4,566	17,618,079	Go
Jαmes 	12-28-2007	11,291	17,465,920	Go
Susano-o 	12-29-2005	2,840	17,373,526	Go
Harard 	12-26-2011	2,805	16,263,741	Go
Orochimaru 	09-01-2005	5,750	15,272,021	Go
Orochicimaru 	09-01-2005	5,766	15,251,822	Go
Nighty 	05-28-2010	14,575	15,148,080	Go
Jeαnne 	11-30-2007	28,967	14,286,977	Go
Satsuki 	10-11-2007	6,910	13,734,604	Go
aiyanah 	12-11-2007	19,915	13,522,434	Go
Shodai 	05-30-2007	6,967	13,345,019	Go
Lmao 	05-14-2011	4,681	13,248,511	Go
Imagine 	02-12-2012	18,561	12,850,295	Go
Hollander 	06-26-2005	22,366	12,520,382	Go
Josuke 	04-16-2012	6,048	12,363,513	Go
ane 	07-03-2009	15,865	12,292,787	Go
pfft 	02-19-2009	3,728	11,844,774	Go
Didi 	07-10-2007	8,917	11,371,837	Go
Sunuvmann 	10-07-2005	27,463	11,360,904	Go
Marcelle.B 	05-23-2010	37,253	10,959,956	Go
Lucaniel 	02-15-2009	7,083	10,896,776	Go
Cronos 	10-24-2008	6,137	10,774,669	Go
Atlantic Storm 	09-09-2008	15,658	10,361,741	Go
Viper 	05-01-2011	11,384	10,206,005	Go
suga 	10-30-2009	9,409	10,185,103	Go
Noe 	05-06-2012	4,822	10,165,500	Go
Jay. 	05-25-2009	8,513	10,040,558	Go
3pac 	02-07-2106	51	10,000,000	Go
scerpers 	05-02-2007	22,523	9,583,911	Go
Table 	09-25-2005	3,857	9,475,251	Go
Havoc 	04-12-2005	11,881	9,362,414	Go
Cax 	11-18-2006	2,789	9,259,331	Go
Venom 	05-12-2013	3,065	9,248,302	Go
Rey 	03-29-2005	33,182	9,229,030	Go
Smoke 	04-15-2006	13,307	9,136,634	Go
Sant? 	03-08-2006	6,540	9,102,924	Go
Naruto 	09-13-2006	14,974	8,950,682	Go
Darc 	05-19-2009	10,356	8,927,378	Go
Sasuke 	06-23-2007	1,214	8,915,955	Go
tgre 	04-19-2005	4,627	8,209,890	Go
Raiden 	07-20-2007	35,729	8,133,739	Go
Krippy 	03-17-2012	5,755	8,003,679	Go
Synn 	08-12-2009	19,381	8,002,619	Go
Shroomsday 	03-24-2005	5,486	7,896,904	Go
Chrollo Lucilfer 	06-13-2014	3,138	7,847,298	Go
.44 	12-08-2007	3,813	7,795,456	Go
Rios 	06-16-2007	20,319	7,772,638	Go
Brian 	06-28-2008	9,678	7,533,640	Go
Zenith 	12-02-2011	2,502	7,503,380	Go
Para 	03-26-2007	15,429	7,295,450	Go
Fenrir 	09-06-2012	3,237	7,283,465	Go
Alien 	11-02-2009	8,870	7,267,736	Go
E 	11-27-2007	11,429	7,200,027	Go
Jetstorm 	08-24-2006	41,779	7,176,839	Go
Marcο 	08-02-2012	2,154	6,999,328	Go
Ram 	04-21-2006	9,385	6,920,845	Go
Gina 	06-20-2011	7,562	6,863,865	Go
Reznor 	01-01-1970	22,067	6,785,508	Go
Death-kun 	11-30-2007	19,065	6,702,365	Go
ez 	09-28-2005	15,962	6,542,579	Go
Impact 	04-22-2008	23,588	6,481,628	Go
Naruko 	08-11-2006	13,341	6,430,668	Go
dixie 	06-09-2008	4,113	6,421,827	Go
Kazuki 	05-24-2008	418	6,250,076	Go
Reyes 	06-14-2012	8,608	6,235,123	Go
Trinity 	04-24-2009	7,155	6,107,212	Go
Haze 	04-13-2009	3,784	6,049,092	Go
Stannis 	05-07-2012	9,831	6,007,018	Go
Hustler 	07-12-2007	13,939	5,901,209	Go
brolmes 	09-17-2010	5,103	5,870,196	Go
Dr. Boskov Krevorkian 	02-07-2006	22,218	5,868,380	Go
Seraphiel 	12-11-2009	8,583	5,863,460	Go
~riku~ 	07-29-2006	5,538	5,763,340	Go
Iria 	11-07-2006	8,935	5,551,029	Go
sant?nico 	09-16-2007	17,293	5,483,746	Go
Liquid 	01-28-2012	20,857	5,430,057	Go
Patchouli 	12-14-2006	16,730	5,330,853	Go
Kanki 	12-25-2009	372	5,233,811	Go

Kira Yamato 	11-26-2004	106,708	4,160,729	Go
~M~ 	01-28-2007	87,701	4,737,011	Go
CrazyMoronX 	01-05-2005	69,962	1,765,170	Go
Nic 	05-31-2008	65,293	2,836,355	Go
Ghost_of_Gashir 	04-07-2005	61,785	1,658,222	Go
Zaru 	03-08-2016	58,888	47,937,910	Go
Fang 	03-19-2006	57,429	20,240,858	Go
Klue 	12-21-2006	57,165	5,027,421	Go
Mider T 	06-17-2006	56,167	4,627,487	Go
Parallax 	01-31-2006	55,818	2,991,128	Go
Cardboard Tube Knight 	04-28-2006	55,650	1,566,224	Go
Mael 	12-03-2007	52,050	3,118,025	Go
Banhammer 	03-09-2007	47,254	2,764,192	Go
Weiss 	11-06-2011	46,339	1,467,392	Go
Dream 	06-12-2006	45,465	18,125,026	Go
Platinum 	11-06-2007	45,427	2,212,510	Go
khris 	01-28-2008	43,079	2,440,710	Go
Jetstorm 	08-24-2006	41,779	7,176,839	Go
Yakushi Kabuto 	03-28-2007	41,618	2,427,263	Go
Vault 	04-27-2007	41,315	1,810,411	Go
Rukia 	07-27-2006	41,174	1,250,559	Go
Grimmjowsensei 	03-18-2007	41,065	1,386,513	Go
Turrin 	03-17-2006	40,681	1,673,152	Go
Judecious 	12-27-2009	40,501	2,072,365	Go
Canute87 	10-23-2006	39,779	2,799,536	Go
Gunners 	07-15-2005	39,764	2,497,284	Go
Addy 	03-13-2008	39,708	3,240,667	Go
Super Mike 	09-15-2007	38,515	2,402,684	Go
Kobe 	02-21-2008	38,346	818,586	Go
Endless Mike 	05-27-2006	37,500	896,081	Go
Marcelle.B 	05-23-2010	37,253	10,959,956	Go
Violent by Design 	07-16-2006	37,081	1,038,492	Go
Seto Kaiba 	05-15-2006	37,062	3,563,506	Go
Stunna 	01-09-2010	36,715	3,477,130	Go
Dracule Mihawk 	01-16-2008	36,265	959,658	Go
Raiden 	07-20-2007	35,729	8,133,739	Go
Suzuku 	12-17-2006	35,556	1,320,368	Go
Bender 	08-28-2005	34,933	872,140	Go
MF NaruSimpson 	10-03-2005	34,604	585,014	Go
Inuhanyou 	10-08-2007	34,546	1,021,698	Go
Sin 	12-27-2006	34,132	740,400	Go
Creator 	03-21-2007	33,992	507,847	Go
[S-A-F] 	03-25-2006	33,819	903,249	Go
Chamcham Trigger 	07-15-2005	33,806	2,089,047	Go
Munboy Dracule O'Brian 	07-21-2007	33,693	593,087	Go
Vanity 	12-10-2006	33,275	1,740,124	Go
Rey 	03-29-2005	33,182	9,229,030	Go
Ennoea 	02-24-2007	32,942	1,482,606	Go
Blue 	12-05-2004	32,039	17,857,053	Go
The World 	03-06-2008	31,389	4,813,265	Go
Nikushimi 	01-10-2008	31,031	2,063,556	Go
Legend 	07-23-2008	29,952	3,602,799	Go
Tranquil Fury 	03-20-2009	29,838	1,133,243	Go
StrawHat4Life 	01-20-2008	29,459	922,247	Go
The Pink Ninja 	02-05-2006	29,324	3,234,303	Go
Kei 	01-01-2008	29,071	688,990	Go
Jeαnne 	11-30-2007	28,967	14,286,977	Go
~Gesy~ 	10-02-2006	28,254	1,283,649	Go
Dr.Douchebag 	05-09-2005	27,912	1,208,301	Go
Muk 	11-18-2004	27,569	13,903	Go
Sunuvmann 	10-07-2005	27,463	11,360,904	Go
Comic Book Guy 	12-06-2005	27,231	2,616,786	Go
maximilyan 	05-10-2005	27,122	1,556,898	Go
Taxman 	07-10-2005	26,913	2,194,726	Go
Scholzee 	07-16-2008	26,742	925,038	Go
Kuya 	06-01-2006	26,518	780,064	Go
Mist Puppet 	10-13-2009	26,498	4,677,437	Go
The Mad King 	08-20-2011	26,209	1,082,936	Go
Crimson Dragoon 	12-01-2006	26,145	2,649,304	Go
zenieth 	11-29-2009	26,136	1,531,660	Go
Law 	12-10-2006	26,065	1,289,772	Go
crazymtf 	02-20-2005	26,051	330,510	Go
Flow 	01-30-2007	25,768	1,613,623	Go
Robotkiller 	10-24-2005	25,484	1,270,130	Go
Luiz 	11-25-2005	25,381	1,784,765	Go
Dragonus Nesha 	09-09-2007	25,357	2,338,328	Go
NaS 	10-06-2008	25,357	824,996	Go
God Movement 	04-08-2009	25,215	1,328,295	Go
Hangat?r 	09-28-2004	25,170	375,996	Go
Cyphon 	05-10-2006	25,042	765,396	Go
Chocochip 	12-05-2006	24,949	531,784	Go
Castiel 	08-22-2007	24,600	1,145,856	Go
Distracted 	03-20-2007	24,571	2,158,133	Go
vered 	10-01-2007	24,523	597,728	Go
Gabe 	09-15-2008	24,500	260,397	Go
αce 	09-29-2007	24,483	1,315,295	Go
Detective 	09-29-2004	24,140	2,333,009	Go
Linkofone 	09-07-2012	24,032	1,100,938	Go
Revy 	04-03-2007	23,955	3,407,525	Go
@lk3mizt 	03-09-2006	23,918	3,081,852	Go
Yakuza 	11-16-2006	23,767	590,076	Go
Skywalker 	10-13-2009	23,629	783,378	Go
Impact 	04-22-2008	23,588	6,481,628	Go
Grrblt 	07-20-2005	23,508	676,887	Go
Wesley 	06-05-2006	23,364	132,648	Go
Xion 	05-18-2007	23,349	556,838	Go
Dean Ambrose 	11-26-2012	23,187	1,441,631	Go
Clay 	09-23-2009	22,952	2,403,877	Go
InfIchi 	03-14-2007	22,743	227,084	Go
Roƅ 	07-15-2011	22,644	19,570,830	Go


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

The thing is, most rep power comes from posts and joindate. Few people have older join dates than me and are still active. But the nearest people post wise are still 30,000 away. 

Automatically the gap between me and the next person in power is 1000 points, minimum, minus the number of days they joined before me. Which has to be 2004 to mitigate. 

So in looking for the highest rep powers they have to be from 2004/2005 with 50,000 ish posts to be in the ballpark with me, zaru, kira, and reznor. 

So there's Seto Kiba and Jet and they're still below me.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh wow I underestimated how much rep still impacts rep power  

I'm so stupid. But then again I'm falling asleep at my desk


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

> *staff vote bot* 08-14-2001	12	13,558	Go


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

> surgite 03-26-2005	0	80,001,095	Go



literally who?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

Kira Yamato
~M~
Zaru
Fang
Klue
Mider T
Dream
Jetstorm
Sunuvmann

picked out some likely suspects


----------



## Rob (Feb 17, 2016)

Zaru 03-08-2016	58,888	47,937,910	Go
Shunsui 09-26-2004	4,015	35,320,930	Go
Kenneth 10-15-2008	14,595	23,511,685	Go
Elias 07-03-2009	10,864	23,390,590	Go
Kitsune 10-19-2006	8,416	22,915,759	Go
Vino 12-01-2006	13,116	21,932,638	Go
Josh 10-16-2012	11,676	21,632,921	Go
Tim 11-11-2007	7,560	20,735,649	Go
colours 08-25-2007	7,137	20,606,073	Go
VoodooKnight 05-16-2007	9,024	20,340,500	Go
Fang 03-19-2006	57,429	20,240,858	Go
Blunt 02-08-2012	10,648	19,693,804	Go
Roƅ 07-15-2011	22,644	19,570,830	Go
Xin 12-26-2004	4,527	19,280,830	Go
afgpride 01-28-2011	3,587	18,826,583	Go
shit 11-22-2007	17,286	18,574,692	Go
Dream 06-12-2006	45,465	18,125,026	Go
Blue 12-05-2004	32,039	17,857,053	Go
corsair 08-24-2008	4,566	17,618,079	Go
Jαmes 12-28-2007	11,291	17,465,920	Go
Susano-o 12-29-2005	2,840	17,373,526	Go
Harard 12-26-2011	2,805	16,263,741	Go
Orochimaru 09-01-2005	5,750	15,272,021	Go
Orochicimaru 09-01-2005	5,766	15,251,822	Go
Nighty 05-28-2010	14,575	15,148,080	Go

Top 25 

Feel like the top 25 Rep-Powers are going to look a lot different, since lelJoinDate.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

^Missing kenneth and elias 

Kenneth almost twice as much as me

edit: @night


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

shunsui, and voodooknight are both adminfucked

oro bought his so ~questionable, might say the same for josh

and the oro dupe is obviously not legit

so I'm actually 20-22


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

I remember passing #20 on the way to #2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

~M~ said:


> ^Missing kenneth and elias
> 
> Kenneth almost twice as much as me
> 
> edit: @night



and blue

I picked those names from the highest post count list

the joindate list is ~irrelevant because it has a bunch of ppl who dont post on it anymore

I forgot to look at the rep list, my bad on that one


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

Roƅ said:


> Feel like the top 25 Rep-Powers are going to look a lot different, since lelJoinDate.



What do you have against well breed, old money?


----------



## Rob (Feb 17, 2016)

~M~ said:


> What do you have against well breed, old money?



I have no idea what you are trying to say here.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

Blue
Kenneth
Kira Yamato
~M~
Zaru
Fang
Klue
Mider T
Dream
Jetstorm
Sunuvmann
Kitsune
Vino
Tim
colours
Xin
shit
Susano-o
Jeαnne
hollie
Elias

expanded list (not in order just ppl to look at)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

oh and reznor of course


----------



## SLB (Feb 17, 2016)

So mostly blender still


----------



## Reznor (Feb 17, 2016)

Nighty said:


> the joindate list is ~irrelevant because it has a bunch of ppl who dont post on it anymore
> I forgot to look at the rep list, my bad on that one


Okay, modified it so it's only those that logged on since October

Reznor 	01-01-1970	22,068	6,788,879
staff vote bot 	08-14-2001	12	13,558
WorkingMoogle 	02-18-2004	2,324	64,319
Tazmo 	09-22-2004	1,045	97,628
aLkeMiSt 	09-26-2004	429	1,875
mow 	09-26-2004	16,027	1,083,568
Final Ultima 	09-26-2004	2,685	115,890
Watatsumi 	09-26-2004	2,022	3,298,972
Shunsui 	09-26-2004	4,015	35,320,930
parker pyne 	09-26-2004	3,432	544,127
Mbxx 	09-26-2004	411	1,472,655
bob626 	09-26-2004	1	10
LMJ 	09-26-2004	6,270	2,784,658
Fenris 	09-26-2004	268	4,739
Freija 	09-26-2004	13,827	4,360,516
Quadragon 	09-26-2004	33	586
OmniStrife 	09-26-2004	978	378,431
WarDragon989 	09-26-2004	201	5,387
SaiST 	09-26-2004	9,167	1,147,960
SSJLance 	09-26-2004	295	3,884
Sawako 	09-26-2004	4,843	131,187
Unikkoinen 	09-26-2004	136	15,855
DragonSlayer 	09-26-2004	4,443	165,601
Phantom 	09-26-2004	104	8,228
Nakor 	09-26-2004	4,069	82,302
Fate115 	09-26-2004	693	32,406
Dark Travis 	09-26-2004	513	34,631
Deadmon 	09-26-2004	281	14,707
James 	09-26-2004	4,501	622,555
TheWon 	09-26-2004	1,578	22,512
Lipid Sama 	09-26-2004	1,811	31,850
NejiHinata 	09-26-2004	68	1,837
Hexa 	09-26-2004	13,016	735,692
Shidoshi 	09-26-2004	4,962	236,240
mayumi 	09-27-2004	6,705	213,510
KnighT-oF-WolF 	09-27-2004	183	1,260
probanana 	09-27-2004	13	10
Tsukiyomi 	09-27-2004	20,394	739,214
Arazial 	09-27-2004	1,161	18,275
FireEel 	09-27-2004	3,854	93,778
Nihonjin 	09-27-2004	5,570	235,782
Uzumaki^Naruto 	09-27-2004	157	1,659
Theory 	09-27-2004	8	10
Rokudaime 	09-27-2004	10,041	342,477
Maffy the Love Doctor 	09-27-2004	2,198	196,057
Ssj3_Goku 	09-27-2004	17,213	290,654
Evil 	09-27-2004	3,417	434,117
Victor007 	09-27-2004	0	10
Drizzt 	09-27-2004	169	9,642
Hidd3N_NiN 	09-28-2004	2,520	55,601
Kajo 	09-28-2004	3	10
Masaki 	09-28-2004	9,253	886,132
Hangat?r 	09-28-2004	25,170	375,996
Kagutsuchi 	09-28-2004	6,926	300,376
Oompje 	09-28-2004	182	11,843
vegitabo 	09-28-2004	622	10,191
dragonbattousai 	09-29-2004	2,720	19,045
Tsumi 	09-29-2004	628	200,874
Telos 	09-29-2004	15	114
Detective 	09-29-2004	24,140	2,333,009
Dark Uchiha 	09-29-2004	10,294	245,633
Sim 	09-29-2004	163	2,284
Kyuubi Naruto 	09-30-2004	22,423	1,462,723
NecroAngel 	10-01-2004	394	12,126
DominusDeus 	10-01-2004	1,196	25,288
Marsala 	10-01-2004	17,542	798,201
marcus 	10-01-2004	19	6,056
Tensai 	10-01-2004	21	14,729
bigmac996 	10-04-2004	196	102,461
Belbwadous 	10-04-2004	637	6,824
Rakameroolebah 	10-05-2004	0	10
Amatsu 	10-05-2004	11,788	346,734
FFLN 	10-05-2004	6,166	128,119
AceMyth 	10-07-2004	178	57,699
kleinDemi 	10-07-2004	1	10
Dimezanime88 	10-08-2004	10,086	394,589
shintebukuro 	10-08-2004	8,290	455,038
SonicTron 	10-13-2004	1,941	81,228
Empress 	10-14-2004	3,620	749,806
JonnyCake 	10-14-2004	285	4,747
kupah 	10-14-2004	154	2,929
ninamori 	10-16-2004	0	1,569,611
kenshiro2 	10-18-2004	50	713
Haruno Sakura 	10-18-2004	546	70,186
lucky 	10-19-2004	6,014	2,901,226
mpcooper 	10-20-2004	9	10
Uchicha Itachi 	10-21-2004	16	4,038
jkingler 	10-22-2004	9,281	1,267,742
narutoIZZAbest 	10-23-2004	21	978
LuCas 	10-24-2004	1,431	4,982
cool2not 	10-24-2004	339	23,421
murasex 	10-27-2004	4,198	1,340,665
superman_1 	10-28-2004	1,650	124,423
Vice 	10-28-2004	19,004	785,103
Mizura 	10-29-2004	10,438	1,864,668
ZeQueH 	10-31-2004	70	7,073
TheRival 	11-01-2004	104	1,958
Kotetsu11 	11-01-2004	121	593
Nosferatubeast 	11-03-2004	13	10
Ziko 	11-03-2004	1,358	20,232


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

thats a much more useful list however it seems that the majority of early join date posters (even if they still occasionally check the forum) have fuck all in terms of post count and rep

that in and of itself is a curious observation


----------



## Reznor (Feb 17, 2016)

Nighty said:


> thats a much more useful list however it seems that the majority of early join date posters (even if they still occasionally check the forum) have fuck all in terms of post count and rep
> 
> that in and of itself is a curious observation



Yeah, it's set up so that having Tazmo level joindate gives you equal power as having Zaru's rep or Kira's post count gives you. Of course, a lot more people are closer to top tier join date than top tier rep/posts.


----------



## sworder (Feb 17, 2016)

join date list isn't even necessary tbh

you can just use the join dates given by the lists of people in the top 100 rep/posts list. anyone with an early join date that's not in either of those other 2 lists most likely isn't top 25 in rep power anyway

only thing that would take some mins is organizing the data in excel because copy/pasting puts everything into a single cell. the rest is easy

dunno about bots cuz i don't do them rip


----------



## Reznor (Feb 17, 2016)

Should be pretty easy to do in excel TBH


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

I dunno how to copy paste that information very quickly into excel so I'll leave it to something else


----------



## scerpers (Feb 17, 2016)

rep so priceless


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2016)

NF Top 100 rep power


```
1	Reznor			18295
2	Zaru (real)		9982
3	Kira Yamato		8714
4	Fang			7605
5	Shunsui			7264
6	~M~			7209
7	CrazyMoronX		7005
8	Dream			6865
9	Blue			6860
10	Ghost_of_Gashir		6577
11	Zaru (adminfuck)	6330
12	Mider T			6163
13	Parallax		6150
14	Rey			6073
15	Klue			6049
16	Cardboard Tube Knight	5938
17	Xin			5857
18	Sunuvmann		5829
19	Hollander		5825
20	Jetstorm		5733
21	Vino			5716
22	Gunners			5667
23	Nic			5665
24	Kitsune			5653
25	Chamcham Trigger	5395
26	Turrin			5390
27	Banhammer		5387
28	Jeanne			5349
29	Seto Kaiba		5343
30	Mael			5339
31	Orochimaru		5323
32	Orochicimaru		5321
33	Detective		5317
34	Bender			5294
35	Susano-o		5262
36	VoodooKnight		5254
37	shit			5247
38	Rukia			5242
39	Raiden			5240
40	Canute87		5228
41	Kenneth			5223
42	MF NaruSimpson		5221
43	Havoc			5218
44	Muk			5211
45	Hangat?r		5196
46	Kyuubi Naruto		5174
47	Dr.Douchebag		5152
48	maximilyan		5148
49	Taxman			5132
50	Endless Mike		5127
51	Yakushi Kabuto		5114
52	The Pink Ninja		5105
53	colours			5100
54	crazymtf		5083
55	Freija			5077
56	Violent by Design	5072
57	Tim			5049
58	[S-A-F]			5043
59	Dr Boskov Krevorkian	5039
60	Tsukiyomi		5036
61	Comic Book Guy		5032
62	Platinum		5026
63	Vault			5020
64	Grimmjowsensei		5015
65	ez			4977
66	Vice			4954
67	Marsala			4923
68	aiyanah			4912
69	scerpers		4911
70	Luiz			4899
71	mow			4892
72	Robotkiller		4892
73	Smoke			4888
74	Suzuku			4881
75	Ssj3_Goku		4872
76	khris			4868
77	Grrblt			4860
78	Shroomsday		4859
79	@lk3mizt		4844
80	Vanity			4832
81	tgre			4825
82	Super Mike		4817
83	Elias			4803
84	Naruto			4787
85	Sin			4765
86	Addy			4755
87	Hexa			4742
88	Table			4740
89	Ennoea			4720
90	Mizura			4700
91	Kuya			4673
92	~Gesy~			4661
93	Creator			4656
94	Sant?			4652
95	Amatsu			4651
96	LMJ			4643
97	Cyphon			4634
98	Crimson Dragoon		4630
99	Rios			4627
100	SaiST			4622
```

Note that a fuckload of members will have 4000+ from being here 10+ years, but this list only counts whoever is in one of the 3 top 100 lists


----------



## Rob (Feb 17, 2016)

From 13th (or whatever) in rep-power to like... 150th. 

gg join date


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2016)

Top ten, hell yeah.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

wow

join date is mad op

this needs to be rebalanced


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

it should be kira = kenneth = tazmo



zaru is a tremendous outlier that throws the whole scale out of wack


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

join date has a consistent step up between highest to next highest, etc.

posts are slightly more inconsistent on the highest end, kira is 22ish% higher than M, etc.

meanwhile zaru is >100% higher than kenneth


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

so yeah, I posit that rep should be worth about twice as much as it currently is


----------



## shit (Feb 17, 2016)

more rep power than colours
less rep power than bender

what a time


----------



## shit (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with miss nightitty

zaru put his whole being into his rep
you can't say anyone did that with join date


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone that had the perseverance to stick around this craphouse for ten-plus years obviously put their whole being into that join date.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

DAYS SINCE JOINING

16848 <- Reznor's adminfuck
4565 <- Vegeta's adminfuck
4383 <- Moogle's Adminfuck
4166 <- Tazmo
4165 <- True top 5 joindate
4165
4165
4162
4162

THOUSANDS OF POSTS

106 <- Kira
87 
70
65
61

MILLIONS OF REP

48 <- Zaru
35.3 <- Shunsui's adminfuck
23.5 <- next legitmate value
23
22
21.6

So as we can see the difference between the highest legitamate value and the second highest value is respectively:

1 rep power
~7XX rep power
~2XXX rep power

the disparity is questionable and it's hard to call this balanced imo


----------



## Santí (Feb 17, 2016)

> 94	Sant?			4652



Never thought my low post count would come back to bite me like this


----------



## Parallax (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't even rep


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2016)

wow

forgot pasta had like 50k posts

that spammer


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2016)

.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2016)

50k+ posts or gtfo


----------



## scerpers (Feb 17, 2016)

para so priceless


----------



## Reznor (Feb 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> DAYS SINCE JOINING
> 
> 16848 <- Reznor's adminfuck
> 4565 <- Vegeta's adminfuck
> ...


That's true.

Using Kenneth as a benchmark, throwing on the "Admins give [Forums Age in Years]k" limiter might be more appropriate, keeping Zaru's fucked joindate would balance the high tiers.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 18, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Anyone that had the perseverance to stick around this craphouse for ten-plus years obviously put their whole being into that join date.



>"oh hey, I forgot about this website"
>logs in after 10 years
>is suddenly influential 


Just thinking how hilarious this sounds.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 18, 2016)

This is interesting. What is the latest formula? Or is it unchanged since op?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

OP is accurate. 

As to what others are saying, rep should be more powerful in the equation because fewer people have 12,000,000 rep points on an active account than are 1000 days (3 years) old. Yet the two are equivalent in capital. 

On the other hand, one can propose time spent subscribed is more valuable and we can't account for inactivity so accepting it is a necessary evil.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm not even complaining, really.

Just amused at how long it took for change.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

Zaxxon the only thing you've complained about is a lack of lotion and tissues


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 18, 2016)

Ah, lotion!

That's what I've been doing wrong.


lel


----------



## Garfield (Feb 18, 2016)

~M~ said:


> OP is accurate.
> 
> As to what others are saying, rep should be more powerful in the equation because fewer people have 12,000,000 rep points on an active account than are 1000 days (3 years) old. Yet the two are equivalent in capital.
> 
> On the other hand, one can propose time spent subscribed is more valuable and we can't account for inactivity so accepting it is a necessary evil.


:3

the multiplier should be something like,

x*join + y*rep + z*post

where 
x = k11*rep + k12*post 
y = k21*join + k22*post
z = k31*join + k32*rep

To calculate the constants, first decide an agreeable arbitrary "best" rep-power guy (most likely Zaru) and set his rep power at some arbit flexible level, say 10,000. Now fix some arbit constants avoiding really complicated values but keeping the power in vicinity of 10K. polarity of constants should be following: normalized k11 and k12 should both support x. normalized k21 should slightly hurt y and k22 should make no difference. normalized k31 should slightly help y and k32 should as well.

I thought about it this way:
If you have a high rep and post, your join date matters more. Same logic for z.
If you have a high join and post your rep should count higher (ideally quality of post, but we'd need another variable which might be impossible here, so this is the best we can do)

But this is just off top of my head in last minute of on the fly typing, so probably deeply flawed


----------



## Shanks (Feb 18, 2016)

^ or keep it simple and change it back to 2005 style by having 1 power for every 100 rep points. Who give a darn about inflation anyway. Let me spread and make everyone and their mother Uber


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2016)

Nighty's got a point that I stretch the rep scale by 2x
Although joindate is responsible for most reppower on NF right now


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 18, 2016)

Someone change my join date to 1939


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2016)

Vino said:


> Someone change my join date to 1939



That's literally impossible on a technical level but ok


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 18, 2016)

Zaru said:


> That's literally impossible on a technical level but ok



Use *THE CODE*


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2016)

A simple IF statement would fix all this drama.

Just make sure one stat does not dominate the other two categories. Say, if one category is responsible for more than half of one's reppower in current formula, just add an arbitrary weighting to that category and kind of give a penalty to it.

For example, my own reppower contribution (I think I'm at a pretty normal balanced level during my activity in this forum):

Total: 4513

Join Date: 2911 (64.5%)
Rep: 68 (1.51%)
Post: 1534 (33.9%)

Of course this would depend on individual user, but I believe my post count propery reflects my activity since join date. (~8 years) So keep that percentage constant, and retard the dominating one by half of the difference between them. This way you will keep people away that have like 80% of reppower dominated by rep but they don't post enough or their join date is not old enough to guarantee such rep benefits.

With this formula, I would have only 2911 - (2911-1534)/2 = 2222 reppower contribution from join date.

Another example, if there are two categories that are equally distributed ~ Rep (40%) + Join Date (40%), then it is well balanced for that user. Using the 50% penalty level, the user is not subjected to any penalty since his/her reppower components are not bigger than 50%.


EDIT: The current formula may need to be changed again to bring balance to system. But I think the penalty idea makes sense.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

Garfield said:


> :3
> 
> the multiplier should be something like,
> 
> ...





Kobe said:


> A simple IF statement would fix all this drama.
> 
> Just make sure one stat does not dominate the other two categories. Say, if one category is responsible for more than half of one's reppower in current formula, just add an arbitrary weighting to that category and kind of give a penalty to it.
> 
> ...



but why do either of these?

I feel like both have missed the point of the change (at least as I understood it), which wasn't to *inhibit rep power* on general principle at all, it was merely to rebalance the criteria because rep had pulled far ahead and was breaking the system.

the goal is to have it so that on a ~general forum wide level, post count should equal join date should equal reputation. The goal is not in any way at all to arbitrarily slow down how much each gives you depending on how much you already have.

kobe's especially is a mega salty post about how much rep one person should have


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> the goal is to have it so that on a *~general forum wide level*, post count should equal join date should equal reputation. The goal is not in any way at all to arbitrarily slow down how much each gives you depending on how much you already have.
> 
> kobe's especially is a mega salty post about how much rep one person should have


If you want this, the idea that I proposed makes the most sense lol. Otherwise it is gonna get ugly for people one way or another.

If the constant reppower per unit category is set at an optimum value for each category, it doesn't matter if it gives you penalty, it will still balance the whole system.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

no it won't 

your idea makes it so that if one value is unbalanced on an account then it takes a hit to make it more in line with the other two values but this is a pointless change

why not buff the other two values so that they match the first one?

Why not do neither of these and leave the value as is?

the fact of the system is that some people are unbalanced and it's seems arbitrary and unfair to punish them just because you want to. Say there's some KL poster whose been here since '04 but ONLY makes really in depth, insightful tl;dr's for the chapter each week and doesn't post much else where.

This means that they might only have a few thousand posts or a few hundred thousand rep but they've been an active and engaging poster for 12 years, what's the point of limiting them?

this is what I mean when I say your idea is coming at it from the wrong direction.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

Actually it's even worse than that because many sections don't count posts

Blender
CB
FC's
Convo's in general
etc.

say you post exclusively in the blender, you still HAVE many thousands (hundreds of thousands even depending on the poster) of posts but they don't show on your account


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll give an example over my own reppower again. My current reppower is 4500, but that is way too much. It should be like 2700 everything is considered.

I think my join date should still be the main contributor, but not at a major level. 45% is about right. 38k post is ranked #29 in forum, so clearly I was way ahead of the curve. It should give me around 40%. And my non-repwhored reputation count which is at 818k should be rated at 15%.

Join Date: 1215
Post Count: 1080
Rep: 405

which would make
*
1 reppower for 2k rep
1 reppower for 35 post
10 reppower for 24 day*


Calculate if it makes sense to your ideal reppower level.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

but WHY



> It should be like 2700 everything is considered.



how did you decide this?



> I think my join date should still be the main contributor, but not at a major level. 45% is about right.



how did you decide this?



> 38k post is ranked #29 in forum, so clearly I was way ahead of the curve. It should give me around 40%.



if you're way ahead of the curve should this not be worth considerably more?



> And my non-repwhored reputation count which is at 818k should be rated at 15%.



why? 



> Calculate if it makes sense to your ideal reppower level.



the goal is not to find an ideal reppower level, the goal is merely to balance rep, join date, and post count with each other.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

its not that difficult a concept

look there's four things here

rep <- we want this to equal
join date <- this
posts <- and this
rep power <- nobody cares about this as a disassociated concept from the others

we're coming at it from opposite ends basically

you're trying to balance rep power by messing with formula's for how much percentage of total rep power each person should get from each criteria

I'm trying to balance the criteria by messing with the values you get from each criteria


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2016)

What's your idea then? Bring some concrete example. Cuz I'm pretty sure mine works just as fine.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

well my idea is to leave it basically as it is except increase the value of rep by two because zaru is throwing the scale off


----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2016)

It still doesn't fix anything though. The join date still dominates the whole system. There is only one Zaru, but there are a lot of people that joined the forum in 2004/5 and still active.

Anyway why the hell I'm so bent on discussing this lol.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

Please make chatterbox posts count


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 18, 2016)

Zaru said:


> NF Top 100 rep power
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Interesting list

Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 18, 2016)

Not even top 20


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone wanna volunteer to help me figure out my rep power?

too lazy to maths


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2016)

4038 you lazy bum


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> rep <- we want this to equal
> join date <- this
> posts <- and this
> rep power <- nobody cares about this as a disassociated concept from the others



Funny you mention that because
Rep <- this is OBNOXIOUSLY less relevant now than
Join date <- this
Posts <- and even this


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

Let the staff neuter rep in peace


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

if we implement my suggested change then rep will be about as relevant as posts give or take


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 18, 2016)

Let's all have 1 rep power
Then we can at least know how many people repped us by just looking at the number


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> if we implement my suggested change then rep will be about as relevant as posts give or take



Remind me what that was again? You should work on your presentation, traitorg


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

basically, Zaru is throwing the rep scaling out of... scale 

because he's got more than twice as much as kenneth, who is the next legit (and also active) value

so I'm saying that rep should be worth aproximately twice as much as it currently is, i.e it's currently 1 per 12000 but it should be somewhere in the region of 1 per 6000.

or maybe in the middle at 1 per 9000


----------



## sworder (Feb 18, 2016)

guys I have the solution

reset Zaru's rep, redo equation, problem solved


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> if we implement my suggested change then rep will be about as relevant as posts give or take



Ok 

But make all posts count after day


----------



## Santí (Feb 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> basically, Zaru is throwing the rep scaling out of... scale
> 
> because he's got more than twice as much as kenneth, who is the next legit (and also active) value
> 
> ...



Good enough for me. As long as the scales get tipped back more towards the center.


----------



## shit (Feb 18, 2016)

make all sections post count sections


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

> 1	Reznor			18295
> 2	Zaru (real)		9982
> 3	Kira Yamato		8714
> 4	Fang			7605
> ...



Say what we will about the formula on the whole, apart from a few outliers this top 25 list is a pretty accurate representation of the upper echelon of NF that if anything has earned their large voting prowess.

If you'll excuse my political metaphor. 

It just so happens there's little mobility to reach that level of influence on others accounts unless you have a LOT more rep than before


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2016)

>M trying to legitimize that list full of spammers, adminfuck profiteers, long gone fossiles and people who just stuck here despite being the butt of jokes all the time because he's high on the list with his chrolloseum gains


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2016)

Reznor said:


> majinveggito 	05-21-2006	101	2,147,483,647	Go
> TekJounin 	04-06-2007	2,812	2,147,483,647	Go
> surgite 	03-26-2005	0	80,001,095	Go
> Rep Bot 	10-25-2004	10,000	50,000,000	Go
> ...


literally how the fuck am i still going up in rank on this shit


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2016)

i still have reps from december on my cp


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

Zaru said:


> >M trying to legitimize that list full of spammers, adminfuck profiteers, long gone fossiles and people who just stuck here despite being the butt of jokes all the time because he's high on the list with his chrolloseum gains



And your legitimate list would include you and who?


----------



## Zaru (Feb 18, 2016)

~M~ said:


> And your legitimate list would include you and who?



In a legitimate list I wouldn't even be in the top 10


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 18, 2016)

> 1 Reznor 18295
> 2 Zaru (real) 9982
> 3 Kira Yamato 8714
> 4 Fang 7605
> ...





~M~ said:


> Say what we will about the formula on the whole, apart from a few outliers this top 25 list is a pretty accurate representation of the upper echelon of NF


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

Zaru said:


> In a legitimate list I wouldn't even be in the top 10


I guess we feel differently about ourselves but I hope we can still get along


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

>fang 
>mider t
>vino
>chamcham
>gunners
>jet 
>sunny
>xin
>krory 
>blue 
>dream 

>FOSSILS

 

You guys are deluded I can't believe I thought for a second I was incorrect but really you just don't want me to have what I have


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

Blunt said:


> literally how the fuck am i still going up in rank on this shit





Blunt said:


> i still have reps from december on my cp



well the most recent movement would be a result of like 10 ppl above u getting slashed


----------



## Blunt (Feb 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> well the most recent movement would be a result of like 10 ppl above u getting slashed


the rep gods smile upon me even when i'm ded


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 18, 2016)

mbxx giveth and he trippeth over a power cord


----------



## XImpossibruX (Feb 19, 2016)

What's the point of reps exactly?

I know that people don't want to be in the red, but what's the point of increasing an already green bar?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 19, 2016)

Spiral rep.


----------



## Freechoice (Feb 19, 2016)

Reznor said:


> majinveggito 	05-21-2006	101	2,147,483,647	Go
> TekJounin 	04-06-2007	2,812	2,147,483,647	Go
> surgite 	03-26-2005	0	80,001,095	Go
> Rep Bot 	10-25-2004	10,000	50,000,000	Go
> ...



Going by that I should be no. 102 or something 

I am very proud of myself


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> 4038 you lazy bum



That's  a lot higher than I thought.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2016)

Blunt said:


> the rep gods smile upon me even when i'm ded



What is ded may never dye


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2016)

Darth said:


> That's  a lot higher than I thought.





~M~ said:


> Seems there's a Gaussian distribution with 4000 being the median +/- 3000


----------



## Reznor (Feb 19, 2016)

Zaru, what's the list look like if I changed the formula to use Kenneth as the top tier rep benchmark? Or what if I halved join date?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 19, 2016)

holy shit how are you nerds STILL discussing this


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Zaru, what's the list look like if I changed the formula to use Kenneth as the top tier rep benchmark? Or what if I halved join date?



This will lower the median value and shift the current list down around 4-6 spaces (assuming change)  and the highest rep tiers up 4-6 spaces (assuming change) with 4-6 people not changing at all or little


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2016)

I haven't seen calculation number crunching battling like this since the days of people in the Battledome examining manga panel sizes to determine that Naruto was lifting 20,000 tons of rock.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Zaru, what's the list look like if I changed the formula to use Kenneth as the top tier rep benchmark? Or what if I halved join date?



So basically, what would happen if rep was twice as important?


*Spoiler*: __ 





```
Reznor;18863
Zaru;10327
Shunsui;10209
Fang;9294
Kira Yamato;9063
Dream;8377
Blue;8350
~M~;7606
Kitsune;7565
Vino;7546
Xin;7466
Kenneth;7184
CrazyMoronX;7154
VoodooKnight;6951
Hollander;6870
Rey;6844
colours;6819
shit;6797
Tim;6779
Sunuvmann;6778
Elias;6754
Ghost_of_Gashir;6717
Susano-o;6712
Orochimaru;6598
Orochicimaru;6594
Mider T;6551
Jeanne;6542
Klue;6470
Parallax;6401
Jetstorm;6333
Cardboard Tube Knight;6071
aiyanah;6041
Havoc;6000
Raiden;5920
Nic;5903
Gunners;5877
corsair;5853
Ro?;5846
scerpers;5712
Shodai;5689
Smoke;5651
Seto Kaiba;5642
Banhammer;5619
Satsuki;5618
Mael;5601
Chamcham Trigger;5571
Naruto;5535
Table;5532
Turrin;5531
Dr Boskov Krevorkian;5530
ez;5524
Shroomsday;5519
Detective;5513
tgre;5511
Canute87;5463
Freija;5442
Marcelle.B;5414
MarcelleB;5414
Sant?;5413
Didi;5397
The Pink Ninja;5377
Bender;5369
Rukia;5348
Yakushi Kabuto;5318
Taxman;5317
Kyuubi Naruto;5298
Josh;5293
maximilyan;5280
Rios;5277
MF NaruSimpson;5272
Dr.Douchebag;5255
Comic Book Guy;5252
Hangat?r;5229
Muk;5214
Platinum;5212
Endless Mike;5204
Nighty;5200
Blunt;5179
Vault;5173
Violent by Design;5161
Grimmjowsensei;5133
afgpride;5128
[S-A-F];5120
Ram;5119
crazymtf;5113
ane;5104
@lk3mizt;5103
Tsukiyomi;5100
Para;5084
Naruko;5083
khris;5073
Atlantic Storm;5071
Luiz;5050
Cax;5034
Addy;5027
Vice;5021
Super Mike;5019
Robotkiller;5000
Suzuku;4993
```





And what if joindate was half as influential?


*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Reznor;9872
Kira Yamato;6665
Zaru;6341
Fang;5795
~M~;5556
Shunsui;5184
Dream;5097
CrazyMoronX;4976
Blue;4815
Ghost_of_Gashir;4594
Mider T;4398
Klue;4377
Parallax;4316
Nic;4257
Cardboard Tube Knight;4148
Rey;4085
Vino;4034
Jetstorm;4002
Kitsune;3950
Sunuvmann;3937
Kenneth;3883
Hollander;3882
Jeanne;3849
Mael;3841
Xin;3823
Banhammer;3754
shit;3743
Gunners;3733
Raiden;3674
VoodooKnight;3655
Elias;3594
Turrin;3579
Seto Kaiba;3561
colours;3552
Tim;3540
Canute87;3527
Platinum;3514
Rukia;3497
Yakushi Kabuto;3491
Chamcham Trigger;3461
Marcelle.B;3452
MarcelleB;3452
aiyanah;3418
Orochimaru;3413
Vault;3412
Susano-o;3412
Orochicimaru;3411
khris;3398
Grimmjowsensei;3387
Bender;3382
Ro?;3375
Endless Mike;3351
MF NaruSimpson;3327
Violent by Design;3321
Addy;3307
scerpers;3305
Super Mike;3279
The Pink Ninja;3274
Detective;3239
Havoc;3237
[S-A-F];3236
Dr Boskov Krevorkian;3209
Suzuku;3207
Taxman;3196
Dr.Douchebag;3185
maximilyan;3181
Comic Book Guy;3170
Muk;3158
Vanity;3155
Hangat?r;3117
The World;3109
Sin;3096
Kyuubi Naruto;3096
Smoke;3091
ez;3081
Ennoea;3081
crazymtf;3077
Naruto;3066
Kobe;3061
Rios;3044
Luiz;3032
@lk3mizt;3029
Creator;3029
corsair;3017
Robotkiller;3009
Dracule Mihawk;3007
Freija;2997
Inuhanyou;2994
Shodai;2983
Munboy Dracule O'Brian;2963
Tsukiyomi;2957
~Gesy~;2949
Crimson Dragoon;2948
Satsuki;2946
Grrblt;2929
Judecious;2914
Impact;2912
Kuya;2900
Nikushimi;2893
Nighty;2891
```





And what if you combine both?


*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Reznor;10438
Zaru;10336
Shunsui;8127
Fang;7482
Kira Yamato;7012
Dream;6607
Blue;6303
~M~;5951
Vino;5862
Kitsune;5860
Kenneth;5842
Elias;5543
Xin;5430
VoodooKnight;5350
shit;5291
colours;5269
Tim;5268
CrazyMoronX;5123
Jeanne;5040
Ro?;5006
Hollander;4925
Sunuvmann;4884
Susano-o;4860
Rey;4854
Klue;4796
Mider T;4784
Ghost_of_Gashir;4732
Orochimaru;4686
Orochicimaru;4682
Josh;4682
Jetstorm;4600
Parallax;4565
aiyanah;4545
Nic;4493
corsair;4485
Blunt;4443
Marcelle.B;4365
MarcelleB;4365
Raiden;4352
Cardboard Tube Knight;4279
afgpride;4204
Nighty;4153
scerpers;4104
Mael;4101
Shodai;4095
Satsuki;4091
Havoc;4017
Banhammer;3984
Gunners;3941
ane;3893
Seto Kaiba;3858
Smoke;3852
Didi;3824
Naruto;3812
Canute87;3760
Turrin;3718
Atlantic Storm;3711
Dr Boskov Krevorkian;3698
Platinum;3698
Yakushi Kabuto;3693
Rios;3692
Chamcham Trigger;3635
Table;3632
ez;3626
Imagine;3617
Rukia;3601
khris;3601
Sant?;3595
Harard;3580
Addy;3577
Vault;3563
The Pink Ninja;3544
tgre;3532
Shroomsday;3527
The World;3510
Grimmjowsensei;3503
Super Mike;3479
Para;3458
Bender;3455
Impact;3452
Detective;3433
Endless Mike;3426
Violent by Design;3408
pfft;3401
Comic Book Guy;3388
Death-kun;3380
Taxman;3379
Lucaniel;3379
Cronos;3377
MF NaruSimpson;3376
Freija;3360
Cax;3344
Naruko;3343
Ram;3323
Suzuku;3317
maximilyan;3311
[S-A-F];3311
Vanity;3300
Synn;3299
Dr.Douchebag;3286
```


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 19, 2016)

> Nighty;5200



holy shit its a round number



> Havoc;6000



this one's even better


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 19, 2016)

> Kira Yamato;6665
> 
> ...
> 
> ~M~;5556





hidden meanings op


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2016)

Nighty, your numbertism is leaking out

How much would you cream yourself if your rep value was a palindrome


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 19, 2016)

> Sunuvmann;4884



classic sunny


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Nighty, your numbertism is leaking out
> 
> How much would you cream yourself if your rep value was a palindrome


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


>



Was that real


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


>



imagine if it was 7,777,777


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 19, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Was that real



real in the sense that I actually did hit that value yes 


*Spoiler*: _shocking truth read at own risk_ 



iirc dream repped me for like 14 points to make it happen so in that sense it was somewhat cheated


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2016)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I haven't seen calculation number crunching battling like this since the days of people in the Battledome examining manga panel sizes to determine that Naruto was lifting 20,000 tons of rock.



.... 

Are you trying to imply Naruto couldn't lift 200000 tons?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh shit, OBD up in here.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 19, 2016)

Nighty said:


> real in the sense that I actually did hit that value yes
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _shocking truth read at own risk_
> ...



cheaters never prosper


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 19, 2016)

~M~ said:


> ....
> 
> Are you trying to imply Naruto couldn't lift 200000 tons?



Gonna need to see the size of the panel and how big the swoosh lines are drawn.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 19, 2016)

scerpers said:


> cheaters never prosper



TRU

I was pretty close to 1,111,111 but didn't get it 

and also 5,555,555

but almost only counts in horseshoe's and hand grenades and I'm all out of hand grenades


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2016)

Observation:

Me, Fang and Dream are the only postcount heavyweights who even have a full spiral. Most of the others are in the low millions, if even that, unless you go as far down as Jeanne/Sunny.

So either almost everyone who posted a lot (in counting sections) burned out before the last few years
Or people who post a lot generally aren't that successful at getting repped

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Didi (Feb 20, 2016)

well
since most of the rep is in FCs, convos, and the social sections, all where posts don't count, that's not that surprising.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 20, 2016)

repcircles 2stronk


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 20, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Observation:
> 
> Me, Fang and Dream are the only postcount heavyweights who even have a full spiral. Most of the others are in the low millions, if even that, unless you go as far down as Jeanne/Sunny.
> 
> ...



well iirc jet was gone for a few years in the middle 

if you extrapolate from his current position he probably wouldn't be ~that far behind


----------



## Zaru (Feb 20, 2016)

How did Jet even GET all those millions anyway
I mean one of his main functions is getting under the skin of people with a lot of rep


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 20, 2016)

whenever he slashes someone he adds it to his total


----------



## scerpers (Feb 20, 2016)

jet is a rep black hole. tears his house down every time he opens his user cp


----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2016)

Blunt said:


> i still have reps from december on my cp



almost had a whole year on my cp at one point


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 28, 2016)

Zaru said:


> How did Jet even GET all those millions anyway
> I mean one of his main functions is getting under the skin of people with a lot of rep



Modfuck that looks legit?


----------



## Finalbeta (Feb 28, 2016)

I have low rep for now  this system is not good for me i assume right?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2016)

Zaru said:


> How did Jet even GET all those millions anyway
> I mean one of his main functions is getting under the skin of people with a lot of rep



3.5 million or so was pre-Nov 2012 rep. The rest of it came from Oct 2014-present day which is pretty indicative of how inflation grew. I equaled the amounts made in the previous years in the span of one year.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2016)

don't fight inflation

just float on


----------



## Shanks (Feb 28, 2016)

Finalbeta said:


> I have low rep for now  this system is not good for me i assume right?



This system is designed so 2015ers' dick sucking options expand dramatically so they can chose and pick who's dick they want to suck and how many they should keep in their mouth. Whereas in the old system if you piss off a few groups of people or Zaru, your dick sucking days are over.


----------



## Addy (Apr 3, 2016)

i am on the list


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 10, 2016)

change it back

this is shit

I can't even neg someone with 0 rep to full red 

and that's the only joy I got from this system


----------



## Shanks (Apr 10, 2016)

lol said:


> change it back
> 
> this is shit
> 
> ...



This

The first admin to change it back will get a lap dance from Freechoice! Come on, you know you want it.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 10, 2016)

I mean fuck

my join date makes up two thirds of my rep power? That goes against what the meaning of rep is meant to be

It's meant to represent (admittedly due to whoring it's not accurate) a poster's agreeableness and general constructive/productivity they bring to the forum

not how long they have been on the site for

Post count adjustment makes sense but the massive bias towards join date? What?

Some random cunt logs in after 9 years of inactivity with 50 posts and has more rep power than someone as amazing as myself is despicable and doesn't make a lick of sense


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 10, 2016)

I can't change it back but can I have that lapdance anyway tho 

Be gentle
The flesh is young but the bones are old


----------



## Santí (Apr 11, 2016)

lol said:


> I mean fuck
> 
> my join date makes up two thirds of my rep power? That goes against what the meaning of rep is meant to be
> 
> ...



I keep saying it, at first the scales were balanced too far in one direction and it was answered by... Tipping the scale just as hard in the complete and utter opposite direction. There's absolutely no defending it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2016)

im a better person because of this np


----------



## Impact (Apr 11, 2016)

>Still caring about rep in 2016

Only NF.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2016)

lol said:


> I mean fuck
> 
> my join date makes up two thirds of my rep power? That goes against what the meaning of rep is meant to be
> 
> ...


But your rep is not affected
Your rep POWER is


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 11, 2016)

GETTO POWER


----------



## Shanks (Apr 11, 2016)

Zaru said:


> But your rep is not affected
> Your rep POWER is



To be fair, someone like freechoice-kun should have the rep-power strong enough to encourage rep whoring noobs to suck his dick or go red as a result of not sucking.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 11, 2016)

Zaru said:


> But your rep is not affected
> Your rep POWER is



same thing



Nighty said:


> GETTO POWER



you are


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 12, 2016)

Freechoice neg is 300k lost

Should be I meant


----------



## HaxHax (Apr 12, 2016)

lol said:


> I mean fuck
> 
> my join date makes up two thirds of my rep power? That goes against what the meaning of rep is meant to be
> 
> ...



Nah it just represents how agreeable you are to the people who added a billion rep for themselves. And the people they repped down the line.

For rep to have any meaning it would need a hard reset.

Even then it would still just be a king of the retards democracy. I think I'll dub it reddit.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 14, 2016)

HaxHax said:


> Nah it just represents how agreeable you are to the people who added a billion rep for themselves. And the people they repped down the line.
> 
> For rep to have any meaning it would need a hard reset.
> 
> Even then it would still just be a king of the retards democracy. I think I'll dub it reddit.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 14, 2016)

The current rep system is good. 

A guy with celestial rank rep canceled out a neg from someone with broke through heaven rep rank.


----------



## Zenith (Apr 16, 2016)

I endorse digital promiscuity


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 16, 2016)

Josh said:


> This system is designed so 2015ers' dick sucking options expand dramatically so they can chose and pick who's dick they want to suck and how many they should keep in their mouth. Whereas in the old system if you piss off a few groups of people or Zaru, your dick sucking days are over.



I assume that I could piss off anyone without any repercussion, right?


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 23, 2016)

What the hell is this trophy points?


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 23, 2016)

@Sherlōck so when you mouseover a post, there's a line of icons that appears at the bottom, like/dislike/info etc Those give you trophy points. List of trophies you can earn. 

It's like a different rep system.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santí (Apr 23, 2016)

Tfw I can neg for as much as I pos.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

To be fair people used to be really wussie when it came to rep. Gunners kept revenge negging me for years until I gave him a rep and told him "shhh, everything is fine"

So I think getting rid of that system was a good move, what was bad now is that you cant track who disagreed with you and negged you because revenge negs where sweet as honey.
Mider T was a force to be reckoned and feared.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 25, 2016)

^Yes you can lmao

Not only can you track them down, but _other _people can track them down for you as well.

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## Detective (Apr 25, 2016)

Apparently I can currently rep for 5, 405 points and also neg for the same

I am kind of out of touch with the whole rep game though, so I'm not sure where I stand in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Detective said:


> Apparently I can currently rep for 5, 405 points and also neg for the same
> 
> I am kind of out of touch with the whole rep game though, so I'm not sure where I stand in the grand scheme of things.


Your rep power almost entirely consists of your join date so you can feel accomplished for still being here

But for reference, I'm slightly over 10k


----------



## Detective (Apr 25, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Your rep power almost entirely consists of your join date so you can feel accomplished for still being here
> 
> But for reference, I'm slightly over 10k



I think that makes sense.


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

But the post count titles were sweet as fuck, one thing that is missing from this update.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Taylor said:


> But the post count titles were sweet as fuck, one thing that is missing from this update.


All is lost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> All is lost


It certainly is, the simplicity is what was unique about this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Taylor said:


> It certainly is, the simplicity is what was unique about this forum.


While now the system has got too many functions or an old gen board
So there are the ones who have accepted this change and the opposition . I'm an half way tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> While now the system has got too many functions or an old gen board
> So there are the ones who have accepted this change and the opposition . I'm an half way tbh


Yeah I would say i'm the same, haven't been here enough anyway to really care but i'm sure loads of old members were against this update. Rep is completely unnecessary now with the like/dislike alternative, wonder why they left it in.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Social media functions have the power to take people more into the thing but on the other hand they ruin the classic standards of a forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Social media functions have the power to take people more into the thing but on the other hand they ruin the classic standards of a forum


I guess your better late to the party than never, however I do like the alerts, they are very convenient. Also when you mouse over an emoji you can see the code, that's cool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

The alerts are drugs

My permanence on NF has literally doubled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> The alerts are drugs
> 
> My permanence on NF has literally doubled


I have a feeling mine will to, and its time to find some new interesting mangas as i have been away from them for too long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Yep I browse at least 2-3 manga sections daily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Yep I browse at least 2-3 manga sections daily


I haven't really found the right manga yet that can fill the void left behind when naruto finished.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

You should start dragonball super or hunter x hunter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arcuya (May 2, 2016)

Taylor said:


> I haven't really found the right manga yet that can fill the void left behind when naruto finished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Also try One Piece fam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> You should start dragonball super or hunter x hunter


Iv'e watched the h x h anime which was really good until it ended  stil dont know why i havent read the manga, I suppose i might give it a go. Yeah im saving one piece up.


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Dont judge me lol i know it aint the best but it was my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

The anime is generally better than the manga if you love to see action 

I'd always prefer anime over manga as I watch many shows and TV series


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> The anime is generally better than the manga if you love to see action
> 
> I'd always prefer anime over manga as I watch many shows and TV series


Yeah with some I agree, hxh soundtrack was perfect as is narutos which makes the anime that more good.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

1999 soundtrack version ofc
That was truly epic

It reminded me the old RPGs style music like final fantasy or dragon quest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> 1999 soundtrack version ofc
> That was truly epic
> 
> It reminded me the old RPGs style music like final fantasy or dragon quest


You know it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eylandos (May 2, 2016)

So I lost 3000 points for old posts, where does that show up on the forum?

Also what do likes do anyway?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Nothing to be honest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (May 18, 2016)

While I wasn't the fan of old rep system new system is far far worse than it.
It is true that old system wasn't exactly following the meaning of 'Reputation', it was atleast giving rep -aham- power to those who atleast tried to gain that rep power.
They atleast had to be nice to people to gain rep. They atleast has to socialize to make friends. They atleast has to pretend to be good poster just to keep an good image.
New system just granted multiple trolls high rep power because they just happened to have joined forum early. That is what you call free power up in shonen. Those trolls whom nobody likes and doesn't have much of rep however do have very high undeserved rep power with which they can bother comparatively new but thousand time better poster who can't change the fact that he joined little late.
I am really not talking about myself here because I atleast have good enough overall rep.
Many other new good posters doesn't because they are new.
Entire appeal of rep wasn't about the overall rep you have, it was always about how much rep power you have.
Having good enough rep power makes trolls or unpleasant posters think twice before bothering you.
Now they can because they suddenly got more rep power than you despite doing nothing.
Current rep system is extremely flawed IMO. While I understand that it is made to stop rep inflation, it is more harmful than previous one.
Joining date shouldn't be such a huge factor in calculation of rep. By it you basically mean that old posters are better than new posters and that is unjust in my opinion.
It goes against the very concept of Reputation.
I understand that Admins can't just change entire rep system because I said so but I really think this problem should be atleast taken in consideration.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Impact (May 18, 2016)

That was a bad post and you should probably kys rn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gin (May 18, 2016)

jfc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (May 18, 2016)

Amol said:


> While I wasn't the fan of old rep system new system is far far worse than it.
> It is true that old system wasn't exactly following the meaning of 'Reputation', it was atleast giving rep -aham- power to those who atleast tried to gain that rep power.
> They atleast had to be nice to people to gain rep. They atleast has to socialize to make friends. They atleast has to pretend to be good poster just to keep an good image.
> New system just granted multiple trolls high rep power because they just happened to have joined forum early. That is what you call free power up in shonen. Those trolls whom nobody likes and doesn't have much of rep however do have very high undeserved rep power with which they can bother comparatively new but thousand time better poster who can't change the fact that he joined little late.
> ...


This is, without a doubt, the most objectively flawed and most historically wrong analysis of the NF vB rep system I've ever read. I can't dislike this post because I'm repsealed. I see Amol write horrible posts in the OL on a daily basis but this is it.


----------



## Risyth (May 18, 2016)

Amol said:


> Joining date shouldn't be such a huge factor in calculation of rep. By it you basically mean that old posters are better than new posters and that is unjust in my opinion.
> It goes against the very concept of Reputation.


How?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 18, 2016)

el alamein

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NO (May 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> el alamein


Excuse me?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 18, 2016)

its the newest dankest meme evolution

lol -> kek

lmao - el alamein

Reactions: Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 19, 2016)

Join date matters, staying 11 years in this forum is not easy.. is not easy


----------



## Santí (May 19, 2016)

Amol said:


> Having good enough rep power makes trolls or unpleasant posters think twice before bothering you



Or if their username is @Gina.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 19, 2016)

Santi said:


> Or if their username is @Gina.


He would deserve at least 10+ rep power for each day he spent in the OL convo with me, let alone 1.


----------



## Santí (May 19, 2016)

The hell are you even talking about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2016)

Amol said:


> Entire appeal of rep wasn't about the overall rep you have, it was always about how much rep power you have.
> Having good enough rep power makes trolls or unpleasant posters think twice before bothering you.



Er.... what?

Did anybody actually care about that?


----------



## Impact (May 19, 2016)

Santi said:


> The hell are you even talking about?



Half the shit he says doesn't make sense.



Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Er.... what?
> 
> Did anybody actually care about that?


----------



## Finalbeta (May 19, 2016)

Impact explained it


----------



## Magic (May 20, 2016)

Amol said:


> While I wasn't the fan of old rep system new system is far far worse than it.
> It is true that old system wasn't exactly following the meaning of 'Reputation', it was atleast giving rep -aham- power to those who atleast tried to gain that rep power.
> They atleast had to be nice to people to gain rep. They atleast has to socialize to make friends. They atleast has to pretend to be good poster just to keep an good image.
> New system just granted multiple trolls high rep power because they just happened to have joined forum early. That is what you call free power up in shonen. Those trolls whom nobody likes and doesn't have much of rep however do have very high undeserved rep power with which they can bother comparatively new but thousand time better poster who can't change the fact that he joined little late.
> ...



are you 12?


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2016)

Am I the only one who sees "Reputation Calculation Chan" lol


Peter Pan said:


> Join date matters, staying 11 years in this forum is not easy.. is not easy


Staying 11 years in your hometown isn't easy (well not for me)


----------



## Finalbeta (May 20, 2016)

Risyth said:


> Am I the only one who sees "Reputation Calculation Chan" lol
> 
> Staying 11 years in your hometown isn't easy (well not for me)


I stayed all my life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 20, 2016)

Amol said:


> While I wasn't the fan of old rep system new system is far far worse than it.
> It is true that old system wasn't exactly following the meaning of 'Reputation', it was atleast giving rep -aham- power to those who atleast tried to gain that rep power.
> They atleast had to be nice to people to gain rep. They atleast has to socialize to make friends. They atleast has to pretend to be good poster just to keep an good image.
> New system just granted multiple trolls high rep power because they just happened to have joined forum early. That is what you call free power up in shonen. Those trolls whom nobody likes and doesn't have much of rep however do have very high undeserved rep power with which they can bother comparatively new but thousand time better poster who can't change the fact that he joined little late.
> ...


Didn't read it.
Just felt like quoting it.
So much time spent on rep talk, gotta appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Amol -- test (May 20, 2016)

Look at all this shit tier bullying.
You can't even express your opinion over here now. 
I have said my piece and I am done here.



RemChu said:


> are you 12?


I am not.
But look kid if you are looking for kids on your age, you won't find them here.
Does your mom knows what you are doing on internet?
Now go do your homework.



Catamount said:


> Didn't read it.
> Just felt like quoting it.
> So much time spent on rep talk, gotta appreciate it.


Yeah people talking about rep in  a specifically rep related thread.
Imagine that. 
You must have thought that you are being a smartass but you just ended being an ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Risyth (May 20, 2016)

Amol said:


> Joining date shouldn't be such a huge factor in calculation of rep. By it you basically mean that old posters are better than new posters and that is unjust in my opinion.
> It goes against the very concept of Reputation.


But really, how? The earlier you join, the more reputation with others you're likely to have. And just because you join early doesn't mean you'll automatically have more reputation than newer people who get along more.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 21, 2016)

Risyth said:


> But really, how? The earlier you join, the more reputation with others you're likely to have. And just because you join early doesn't mean you'll automatically have more reputation than newer people who get along more.


He thinks a guy who joins today has the same value of an 11 NF yo guy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 21, 2016)

Who the fuck cares.

Only think reps are good for is that they are a cool way of letting people know you like their post while maybe leaving a
message.

Who gives a shit about rep count.

And who needs rep to keep annoying newbies away. If people are annoying you just put them on ignore. Or report them. Christ.

I never thought there were old forum users who unironically cared about rep.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 22, 2016)

Not even that because the newbies ask mods to deal with the negs

Rep is a system that still matters overall


----------



## Robin (Jun 6, 2016)

rep lost its power after the upgrade, it's now used only for leaving private comments to posts. We don't even know ours or others' rep count anymore.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2016)

so um... what is the porpuse of the reputation now? Besides gaining achievements and pissing people off?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2016)

I dont even understand any of this but not that it matters i suppose. I leave and come back to a lot of confusing changes.


----------



## NO (Jun 8, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> I dont even understand any of this but not that it matters i suppose. I leave and come back to a lot of confusing changes.


It wouldn't be so confusing if you were actually intelligent.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 8, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> It wouldn't be so confusing if you were actually intelligent.



Sadly trolling and insults dont work on me but nice try though.


----------



## NO (Jun 8, 2016)

Stephanie said:


> Sadly trolling and insults dont work on me but nice try though.


Haha, okay.  I'm not sure how any of that was trolling. You said the forum is confusing you, I'm telling you that you lack the neurological firepower to comprehend this simple website. If you need help on how to use this forum, you can PM me and I'll be glad to help out. Peace.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 10, 2016)

Rep is pretty much dead atm.

So no matter if you have 200.000 points or 200kk.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 20, 2016)

naaaawwww reznor dood you did it wrong dawg...
the previous rep calculations were perfect for infinite scaling, let the scales scale


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2016)

make 1 like = 5 rep power


----------



## Reznor (Sep 20, 2016)

shit said:


> make 1 like = 5 rep power


That'll just make the like system get corrupted too


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 20, 2016)

Isn't it already? 

A+ page btw fam


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 16, 2016)

fix
the
calcs
hello(?)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 17, 2016)

reznor is on long service leave right now rip

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 17, 2016)

ok then
i'll just be here singing my song about calculations


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 17, 2016)

When will you be happy with rep power Aiya, between you and me who should have more power


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 20, 2016)

its that it doesn't seem possible to make 3mil rep in the current market, this is big considering 4.5 is cutoff for gold and even breaking through heaven as a fresh account looks undoable
heck even the 2.5 needed thereafter to get gold rep is plain undoable, at least for a few more years
that shouldn't be the case
i'm ok with post count and rep making the bulk of rep power, sorting it by join dates and post counts simply rewards anyone that's been here longer and honestly just shuts out newbies from the "fun stuff"
also
long term, if we get there, cause the longevity of this site keeps surprising ^ (use bro), the cb will have scaled into a behemoth as far as rep power goes, perhaps the cafe too, and thats an even bigger divide between got rep and no rep than anything blender did, and cause its locked out by join dates we'll just be back in 2010

its all good wanting to curb repflation, slow down the only multiplier users cant effect themselves (unless u r hollie or reznor i guess), and give power to what users can affect
right now i want to rep for 9k minimum, i rep for 5k?
a third of what i did before?
no one will want to play the game then lol, it doesn't even come with bbcode functionality this time


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 20, 2016)

goodie ningens change has gone through
this i will use np np


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 21, 2016)

~M~ said:


> When will you be happy with rep power Aiya, between you and me who should have more power


p.s. i am right


----------



## John Wick (Nov 21, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> p.s. i am right


You're always right bruv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 22, 2016)

i know i'm always right, i speak only from the source

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 22, 2016)

translated to the queens english for easy viewing
lack of punctuation is cause the source does not punctuate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 23, 2016)

Rep again?

There's a foolproof way to make rep really reflect reputation. It takes two changes:

1. When you get repped in a post, the points you get is modified according to the number of viewers and number of replies in that thread. So in the busiest thread in the forum, you'll get base_rep_points x 10 and in the least busy thread in the forum, you'll get base_rep_points x 1, where base_rep_points is the one calculated by the repper's rep power (rep points, post count, join date) as normal. Because making a good comment that nobody sees is not going to increase your fame as much as a good comment that everybody sees.

2. Rep has to decay. Maybe 5% of your rep disappears per year. Because you could be awesome in the past and be forgotten now. Who makes the headlines more, Mariah Carey or Justin Bieber?


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 23, 2016)

so everyone that has little rep has less rep and those that have more rep have more rep?
ok i'm down for the change


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 24, 2016)

Bontakun said:


> This will hurt me as much as it will hurt you... proportionally speaking
> 
> It may sound heartbreaking but if you do absolutely nothing to increase it, it will take 13 YEARS for your currently accumulated rep to halve at this rate of decay. That's pretty easy to maintain!
> 
> It makes sense. Is someone who goes inactive for 13 years as famous as they were when active? Probably nooootttt...


Losing any amount of rep is


----------



## sworder (Dec 24, 2016)

Bontakun said:


> Rep again?
> 
> There's a foolproof way to make rep really reflect reputation. It takes two changes:
> 
> ...


>foolproof
>encourage people to spam and shitpost in some FC 99% of NF will never visit so their repwhoring is multiplied by 10

good laugh

clearly didn't think this through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 24, 2016)

Bontakun said:


> Actually, both suggestions make rep less dependent on rep and more dependent on activity. It will be awesome! Trust me!


we have this right now
posts and join date are vastly more important to rep power than actual rep is
and i doubt its changed anything as far as the perceived heirarchy goes


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 24, 2016)

sworder said:


> >foolproof
> >encourage people to spam and shitpost in some FC 99% of NF will never visit so their repwhoring is multiplied by 10
> 
> good laugh
> ...



Hold the laughter, good sir!
That's already covered:



Bontakun said:


> 1. When you get repped in a post, the points you get is modified according to the number of viewers and number of replies in that thread. So in the busiest thread in the forum, you'll get base_rep_points x 10 and in the least busy thread in the forum, you'll get base_rep_points x 1, where base_rep_points is the one calculated by the repper's rep power (rep points, post count, join date) as normal. Because making a good comment that nobody sees is not going to increase your fame as much as a good comment that everybody sees.



So out of FC posters, only people who make rep-worthy posts in very popular FC's will get any significant rep. Which is a far cry better for solving the repwhoring you're concerned about than leaving it as is. You can't have the same 50 dudes repping each other in an FC, because the number of views in that thread will be low, so you get a low multiplier.




But you did help me to see a problem with "number of replies in that thread" though. Because for those continuous topics like FC's and convos that are guaranteed to fill up all 2000 posts over and over, you'll end up getting more rep at the end of the thread than when a new continuation thread starts. What's the solution?
-Cap the number of replies to 100 for purposes of calculation? It's getting complex, but it sounds like an okay solution.
-Change the formula to include "number of new threads in that forum in the past month" and "number of visitors to that forum in the past month". So that backwater forums won't get much repwhoring power.
-Remove "number of replies" entirely and use number of views only
Something like this could work.



Thanks for the feedback. Don't go all dismissive an defensive without thinking it through. It's a great idea I'm telling you!



aiyanah said:


> we have this right now
> posts and join date are vastly more important to rep power than actual rep is
> and i doubt its changed anything as far as the perceived heirarchy goes



Well posts and join date being more important helps balance in favor of people with more activity over their whole NF career. Adding my suggestions helps balance in favor of people with more activity NOW. And with a 5% decay, it WILL change the heirarchy (I have no agenda to change any heirarchy btw, I'm just a nerd who likes balancing game rules) over time. If you want the heirarchy to change very fast, it can be a 20% decay. Then it will take only 3 years to halve everyone's old rep points as opposed to 13 years. It's a very flexible system.


----------



## sworder (Dec 24, 2016)

You're making your suggestion even worse

People that want to abuse the system will abuse the system. This is the part you're missing

Go on Bleach forum. The convo thread has few views, the complaints thread has fuckloads of views. What do you do? You and 7 other people post one complaint a day and all rep each other for that complaint

They'll just find a topic with loads of views, link on skype, everyone posts, everyone reps, profit


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> we have this right now
> posts and join date are vastly more important to rep power than actual rep is
> and i doubt its changed anything as far as the perceived heirarchy goes



I thought someone, think it was Nighty, said that post count and join date no longer affect rep that much since the update. Unless they managed to fix it (though didn't seem like it was on the agenda)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 25, 2016)

at the moment

Join date>>>>Rep>Post Count

I think

tho its hard to say of course since everyone has varying levels of the above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 27, 2016)

sworder said:


> You're making your suggestion even worse
> 
> People that want to abuse the system will abuse the system. This is the part you're missing
> 
> ...



You're right. Damn! My idea is starting to look less unshakable.
I thought of some solutions, but it's getting so complicated I think it's better to just stick with Join Date >>>> all. A simple if imperfect solution.

But if anyone wants to read up on my latest solutions knock yourself out (People voted to keep the reputation system, so apparently people care, so maybe it's worth thinking about the perfect solution)...

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Rep fade. A list of 50 most recent reps. If the next rep is from someone whose name appears once in the rep fade list, it is only a half as effective. If it's from someone whose name appears twice in the list, it is only a quarter as effective. And so on.
(To get anywhere in "powerleveling", you'll need at least 12 friends in your rep circle to rep you continuously in a high-view thread, and even then for 1/8 rep power. So you'll basically have 12 dudes each posting in a high-view thread per day. If there was a group with that much dedication it would actually increase forum activity and we all profit )

2. Another solution is to create a more democratic system. Let there be no limit to total rep, but set a limit to rep power, at Bastion of Truth, or 10,000 total rep. In other words, your total rep can go as high as 2,147,483,647 like usual, but when you rep or neg someone, the effect on that person is calculated as if you had no more than 10,000 rep. That way your rep buddies are no more powerful a leveling tool than people repping you for posting thoughtful/funny/helpful shit, since most regulars will be at least 10,000.


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2016)

That is the most retarded thing I've ever read.


----------



## sworder (Dec 27, 2016)

idk his first solution sounds hilarious to fuck with repwhores but i have no idea how a script like that would even work


----------



## Krory (Dec 27, 2016)

>Implying there's more than like... three repwhores even left in this place


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah... Rep whoring is not currently an issue lol.


----------

